# expressões nacionais e regionais, brasileiras e portuguesas



## Vanda

Brasileiros e portugueses,

*Que tal um tópico sobre expressões típicas de uma região nossa, (que acabará, no final, sendo também usada em mais regiões) e expressões nacionais - em uso ou desuso - para que nossos amigos tenham um referencial quando "tropeçarem" por acaso em algumas delas?*

Eu começo:  

*marmota *(Minas Gerais) - uma pessoa mal vestida, fora de moda, tímida (usada no interior e provavelmente em decadência atualmente)

*atolado *(MG) - tendo muito trabalho para fazer , "sufocado" de trabalho

*sô *(MG) reduzido de senhor - qualquer pessoa . Ex.: Que isso, sô?

*sá *(norte de MG) - reduzido de senhora - qualquer pessoa, inclusive homem. Ex.: Tem base não, sá (quando se acha que algo não pode ser verdade)

*moço *(nacional?) - qualquer pessoa desconhecida, independente da idade, de quem se quer chamar a atenção. Ex. : Moço, quantas horas? 

*Nó!* (nacional?) - reduzido de Nossa Senhora! - interjeiçao de surpresa

*sungar* (norte de MG) - levantar qualquer coisa

*jirau *(norte de MG) - um suporte feito de bambu, normalmente- tipo de balcão-  onde se colocam panelas para escorrer depois de lavadas

*casinha* (MG) - tipo de banheiro rudimentar, fora da casa principal, típico de roça 

Depois eu volto com mais!


----------



## Tomby

Óptima ideia Vanda!  
Eis algumas que achei engraçadas:

*AONDE* = De jeito nenhum (em resposta a uma questão: "Você vai comprar isso?" "Aonde?!")
*ARROZ DOCE* = Pessoa que está em toda festa ou em todo lugar, que está em todas.

(Tirado do Dicionário de Baianês)
Cumprimentos e bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## angelina barbosa

É uma ideia gira, Vanda! 

*giro *(nacional) - engraçado, interessante, bonito

*lixar-se / lixado* (nacional) - estar em maus lençóis (Ex: Tás lixado, meu!)

*lixado/a* (nacional) - pessoa difícil (Ex: Aquela gaja é mesmo lixada!)

*estar/pôr-se à coca* (nacional) - vigiar (Ex: Ele pôs-se à coca a manhã toda para ver se descobria quem lhe ia roubar coisas do quintal)

*pisgar-se / pôr-se na alheta* (acho que é nacional também) - fugir, escapar-se (Ex: Mal viu o polícia o homem pisgou-se/ pôs-se na alheta)

*pernas para que vos quero* (nacional) - fugir, afastar-se depressa (Ex: Quando os vi avançar, pernas para que vos quero, nem olhei pra trás!)

*gajo/a/os/as *(nacional) - tipo, fulano (Ex: Esse gajo é parvo ou quê?)

*pêro* (sul de Portugal) - maçã


----------



## Márcio Osório

Dicionário de Nordestinês

Exemplos:

Pitoco = botão de som : qualquer botão, interruptor
"Esse menino, rode aí esse _pitoco_ pra aumentar o som, por favor... Isso... obrigado!"

Dicionário de Pernambuquês

"Isso _vai dar bode_..."


----------



## SofiaB

http://www.mirapico.dk/dicionario.htm  dicionário dos Açores


----------



## Vanda

_Nó_, eu tinha me esquecido da nossa hors-concours de mineiridade:

*Uai!* (MG) *ué/uê* (variação) - interjeição que serve para tudo. Diz-se que começou aqui na cidade vizinha, nas minas de ouro exploradas pelos ingleses. Os mineiros ouviam os engenheiros ingleses conversando uns com os outros e dizendo " uai" a toda hora. Daí os mineiros acabaram usando a expressão para tudo também, sem saber o que significava. _Nóis é chique, fala inglês desde há muito tempo. (_atenção: fala popular!_) _

*trem* (MG)_ -_ serve pra substituir qualquer coisa, qualquer coisa mesmo.
Ex.: Comi um trem que me fez mal./ Tire este trem daí, menina!


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:
			
		

> *Uai!* (MG) *ué/uê* (variação) - interjeição que serve para tudo.


Também já ouvi "Uai!" na Madeira. Algumas expressões madeirenses.



			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> *trem* (MG)_ -_ serve pra substituir qualquer coisa, qualquer coisa mesmo.
> Ex.: Comi um trem que me fez mal./ Tire este trem daí, menina!


E *treco* também, não é?

Mais algumas, daqui destas bandas:

*bué*: muito (de origem africana, mas agora ouve-se em toda parte)
*fixe*: óptimo (o x pronuncia-se como em "xarope")
*garina*: moça
*chavala*: moça (de origem cigana, também se diz em espanhol)
*pá*


----------



## Robinvn

Gostei demais desse thread!!
Até sinto pena que o português não seja minha língua materna..
Mas nós também temos uma expressão nacional, quer dizer na parte da Bélgica que fala neerlandês: "Amai", que se usa quando se mostra espanto.
Agora, a forma certa de escrever Amai seria "A mãe" porque vem do português. A história é que os Portugueses chegavam no porto de Antuérpia e ficavam boquiabertos, gritando "a mãe". Os Flamengos, mesmo não entendendo o sentido, incorporaram a palavra na língua falada que ainda hoje se mantém (e se usa muuuito).


----------



## Outsider

Robinvn said:
			
		

> A história é que os Portugueses chegavam no porto de Antuérpia e ficavam boquiabertos, gritando "a mãe"  "Ah, mãe!" . Os Flamengos, mesmo não entendendo o sentido, incorporaram a palavra na língua falada que ainda hoje se mantém (e se usa muuuito).


História bem divertida!

Os Açores receberam alguma imigração flamenga, sabia?


----------



## Robinvn

Outsider said:
			
		

> História bem divertida!
> 
> Os Açores receberam alguma imigração flamenga, sabia?



Não sabia não! Fico curioso se nós também deixamos traços em português. Vale um novo thread assim que acho algumas informações sobre o assunto.


----------



## Vanda

> Também já ouvi "Uai!" na Madeira


Interessante! A minha curiosidade fica sobre a origem do uai por lá. Deve ter uma outra história.

*Treco,* sim, e também *troço *- para qualquer coisa que eu queira variar de _trem_.

*PRESTENÇÃO* (MG)= É quando o mineiro está falando e você não está ouvindo. 

*pelejando* (MG) = resposta à pergunta: E aí como vai? - no sentido de batalhando, lutando para sobreviver.

*luxento* (MG) - pessoa muito exigente. Ex.: ô menino luxento! Não gosta de comer nada.

*cadinho* ou *mucadinho* (MG) - só um bocado, só um pouco. Ex. Tô só com um cadinho de fome.


lol. Tombatossals, esta do *aonde* eu conheço também. Fazia séculos que não a via! Ótimo!


----------



## Leandro

Acredito que as gírias a seguir são cariocas, não tenho 100% de certeza, porém lá vai:

*Valeu / Falô (Falou) *- ok, obrigado, tchau
*Coé *- olá
*Sei coé* (gíria bem popular) - Aqui no RJ quando lhe fazem uma pergunta, e você vai responder "_sei_", normalmente falamos "_sei coé_". Acho que esse _coé_ daí deve ter vindo de "_qual é_", ou seja, "_sei qual é_".
*Ir dar um rolé* - ir dar uma volta, uma caminhada, uma saída

*Quando se vai sair à noite, seja pra uma boate, ou alguma festa, aqui no RJ falamos "vou pra night", já em SP eles falam "vou pra balada". Nos outros estados não sei como se fala.

*Como a Vanda disse ai em cima, em MG se usa "_trem_" a gente aqui no Rio usa "_parada_": Comi uma _parada _que me fez mal./ Tire essa _parada _daí, menina! 

P.S. Já reparam que na língua falada ninguém fala "_obrigado_" ? Todo mundo só fala "_brigado_".


----------



## lampiao

Robinvn said:
			
		

> Fico curioso se nós também deixamos traços em português


 
Não o posso afirmar como um facto, mas creio que sim. 
O português falado nos Açores é bem diferente daquele falado no continente. Eu sempre achei que eles falavam de uma forma _afrancesada_, mas possivelmente terá algo a ver com essa história.
Na verdade, para mim é mais complicado perceber o português dos Açores do que o do Brasil!

Já aconteceu, num canal de televisão de âmbito nacional, porem legendas numa reportagem em que um açoreano falava!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Algumas do Rio Grande Do Sul:

Aipim - Mandioca
Bergamota - Tangerina
Bolita - Bola De Gude
Tchê (interj.) - Serve para finalizar qualquer frase 
Bah (interj.) - Serve para transmitir qualquer tipo de sentimento... ai depende da intonação usada
Parada - Ponto De Ônibus


----------



## Vanda

Até que enfim, apareceram os gaúchos!  Cadê os paulistas?!

lampiao


> Já aconteceu, num canal de televisão de âmbito nacional, porem legendas numa reportagem em que um açoreano falava


 
lol. A Claudia Raia estava em uma entrevista na TV pt há alguns meses atrás e pediu ao entrevistador que desse uma ajuda na "tradução" quando ela foi atender a uma telespectadora. 

*cadiquim *- (corruptela de um bocado) = mucado - mucadinho


----------



## Tomby

*Frango*, pelo ouvido nas transmissões desportivas portuguesas é um erro garrafal do guarda-redes. Corrijam-me por favor, caso estiver confundido.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:
			
		

> *chavala*: moça (de origem cigana, também se diz em espanhol)


 
*Outsider* tem toda a razão, mas "chaval/a", em espanhol não implica origens ciganas. Nem sequer é depreciativo. Trata-se de um registo muito popular, normalmente oral equivalente a rapaz ou rapariga (em Portugal) ou garoto/a no Brasil. 
Exemplo: "conocí a una _chavala_ muy simpática" < "conocí a una _chica_ muy simpática" < "conocí a una _señorita_ muy simpatica" (na linguagem coloquial quase não se usa o término "señorita". Mas o menos estes seria ou graus de polidez de menor a maior.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

Tombatossals, aqui também temos o *frango* do goleiro!
Goleiro frangueiro!


----------



## MarcB

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> *Outsider* tem toda a razão, mas "chaval/a", em espanhol não implica origens ciganas. Nem sequer é depreciativo. Trata-se de um registo muito popular, normalmente oral equivalente a rapaz ou rapariga (em Portugal) ou garoto/a no Brasil.
> Exemplo: "conocí a una _chavala_ muy simpática" < "conocí a una _chica_ muy simpática" < "conocí a una _señorita_ muy simpatica" (na linguagem coloquial quase não se usa o término "señorita". Mas o menos estes seria ou graus de polidez de menor a maior.
> Cumprimentos!


a palavra chavala vem de uma palavra cigana. so en espanhol e uma menina qualquer.


----------



## Tomby

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Algumas do Rio Grande Do Sul:
> 
> *Aipim* - Mandioca
> Bergamota - Tangerina
> Bolita - Bola De Gude
> Tchê (interj.) - Serve para finalizar qualquer frase
> Bah (interj.) - Serve para transmitir qualquer tipo de sentimento... ai depende da intonação usada
> *Parada - Ponto De Ônibus*


Foi engraçado para mim ler "*parada*" e "*ponto de ônibus*". Ainda me lembro das minhas primeiras aulas de português quando nos diziam: _escolham entre a língua falada em Portugal ou a falada no Brasil, mas nunca misturem, por exemplo, um brasileiro diz "Cadê o ponto de ônibus" e um português diz "Onde fica a paragem do autocarro". Os dois perguntam por a mesma coisa. _
Assim como estas palavras, em português há muitíssimas: _paletó_ e _fato,_ _suco_ e _sumo_, etc., enfim eu não sou quem para dizer estas coisas, vocês conhecem melhor que ninguém o português e eu aprendo-o graças a todos vocês.
Quanto à palavra *aipim* é algo familiar para mim porque é usada no Rio de Janeiro. Desconhecia o significado, perguntei por ela e se tratava da "simples" mandioca, que em Espanha, não sei se a tradução é certa, mas nos mercados chamam-na "_yuca_".
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Tomby

MarcB said:
			
		

> a palavra chavala vem de uma palavra cigana. so en espanhol e uma menina qualquer.


Obrigado MarcB, desconhecia a etimologia dela.


----------



## angelina barbosa

Tombatossals, aproveito para acrescentar que quando um guarda-redes faz um "frango" monumental, o pobre passa a ser culpado de ter feito um "perú"!
Se, pelo contrário, seja no futebol ou noutra ocasião qualquer, alguém consegue alguma coisa por ter tido uma grande dose de sorte, então dizemos "Que paio!"
*paio* - grande sorte, ou sorte inesperada. (literalmente, "paio" é um tipo de chouriço, que por sinal é muito bom)
*farinha de pau*- mandioca em pt


----------



## Chriszinho85

Como muitos já disseram, esse “thread” é muito interessante. Estava pensando e uma expressão veio à cabeça mas não sei se é regional ou nacional.

*mandar bem* – fazer alguma coisa de uma forma admirável

“Ele está mandando bem nos filmes de comédia.”  O que ouço muito nos programas da TV é “Mandou bem!”

Também, acho que muitos cariocas falam “rapá,” uma redução de “rapaz.”

Ronan, eu li que para os gaúchos, é tudo “trilegal” ou “tribom” etc.  Você sabe onde isso surgiu?


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> *Outsider* tem toda a razão, mas "chaval/a", em espanhol não implica origens ciganas. Nem sequer é depreciativo. Trata-se de um registo muito popular, normalmente oral equivalente a rapaz ou rapariga (em Portugal) ou garoto/a no Brasil.
> Exemplo: "conocí a una _chavala_ muy simpática" < "conocí a una _chica_ muy simpática" < "conocí a una _señorita_ muy simpatica" (na linguagem coloquial quase não se usa o término "señorita". Mas o menos estes seria ou graus de polidez de menor a maior.
> Cumprimentos!


É a mesma coisa em português, Tombatossals. Quando escrevi "origem cigana", referia-me à palavra, e não à moça.


----------



## Vanda

*pojo *(regiões de Minas/ em desuso) - graça, coisa engraçada. Ex. que pojo! Que coisa engraçada!

*pra dedéu* (nacional) - muito, em quantidade. Ex.: Rimos pra dedéu.

*peixada *(nordeste) - facada 
peixada ou pechada (gaúcho/em desuso) batida de carro

*barbaridade* (gaúcho) - interjeição! - minha gaúcha preferida

*mandinho* (gaúcho/ regiões) - menino pequeno

*perua* (nacional) - mulher muito enfeitada, com muitos acessórios

*bobiça* (nacional?) - forma adulterada de bobice= bobagem


----------



## Tomby

angelina barbosa said:
			
		

> *paio* - grande sorte, ou sorte inesperada. (literalmente, "paio" é um tipo de chouriço, que por sinal é muito bom)


Principalmente na Catalunha, os ciganos chamam os que não são da sua raça _payos _e os payos chamamos os ciganos (depreciativamente) _payos_. Em catalão *paio*. Uma tradução mais ou menos certa seria gatuno, talvez maroto, sei lá. Além disso, popularmente um _chorizo _(em espanhol) quer dizer malandro. Quando pedimos "_um bocadillo de ministro_" (uma sandes de ministro) tem um duplo sentido, nem sempre nos referimos a um naco de pão com um excelente enchido como os que devem comer os ministros, senão a uma sandes de chouriço (no sentido popular). 



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> É a mesma coisa em português, Tombatossals. Quando escrevi "origem cigana", referia-me à palavra, e não à moça.


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, Outsider.


----------



## Tomby

Outras expressões regionais que anchei engraçadas: 

*QUI-QUI-QUI-CÁ-CÁ-CÁ* = Referente à risada de alguém (Quando Ana contou a história foi o maior qui-qui-qui-cá-cá-cá).

*RAID DAS MOÇAS* = Rifa com nomes de mulher.

(Tirado do Dicionário de Baianês)


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outras do Rio Grande Do Sul:

Guri/Guria - Garoto/Garota
Tri (advérbio) - Muito  --> também pode significar "legal"
    Ex.: Ele é tri legal! Ele é tri! significam ambas Ele é muito legal!
Cusco - Cão Vira-Lata 
Piá - Garoto
Prenda - Moça
Ginete - Cavaleiro
Se pá (totalmente coloquial, usado pelos jovens) - Talvez, Se Possível
Charque - Carne Salgada
Peleia - Briga, Disputa
Pilchado - Vestido Com Trajes De Gaúcho
Tanga (também significa parte inferior do biquini) - Sunga
Bafão (totalmente coloquial, usado pelos jovens) - Confusão, Discussão
Bolicho - Bar De Esquina/Bodega
Varar - Atravessar
Cerro - Morro
Candieiro - Lamparina
Valão - Esgoto, Arroio (geralmente poluído)
Sinaleira - Semáforo
Bagos (totalmente coloquial) - Testículos
Pinguela - Ponte Pequena


***Não tenho certeza que todas as expressões estejam certas... algumas são do interior RS... que nem eu mesmo conhecia :-S mas meu pai deu-me alguma ajuda


----------



## ronanpoirier

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Ronan, eu li que para os gaúchos, é tudo “trilegal” ou “tribom” etc. Você sabe onde isso surgiu?



Eu não sei infelizmente, porém, eu faço idéia que tenha ssido originário do francês "très" o qual significa "muito" assim como a expressão "tri"... olha o que postei anteriormente 

Esqueci do mais clássico!!!

CACETINHO - Pão De Trigo/Pão Francês

O engraçado é porque "cacete" antigamente significava "chato" mas hoje em dia significa "pênis"... então imaginai a reação de um atendente de padaria de algum outro estado, quando um gaúcho chega e pede cacetinhos  hahahaha


----------



## Vanda

A primeira vez que fui ao Rio Grande não conseguia dizer cacete na padaria de jeito nenhum. Uma outra que o Ronan não disse é
*queque* (gaúcho) - bolo inglês.

Ronan, as expressões ensinadas por seu pai são, ou melhor, com certeza eram usadas sim no interior!  Eu havia feito um glossário gauchês - que já perdi - e agora recordei-me delas.


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Principalmente na Catalunha, os ciganos chamam os que não são da sua raça _payos _e os payos chamamos os ciganos (depreciativamente) _payos_. Em catalão *paio*.


Os de Portugal acho que dizem "gajão".

Aliás, a palavra "*gajo*" (e "gaja"), que se usa muito em Portugal, é de origem cigana. 



> do Caló (dialecto cigano de Espanha) _gachó_
> 
> (dic. Priberam)


Os brasileiros diriam "*cara*".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Vanda said:
			
		

> A primeira vez que fui ao Rio Grande não conseguia dizer cacete na padaria de jeito nenhum.



Pelo amor de Deus, dize cacetinho!!! Aqui, dizer cacete também é motivo para apanhar  




			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> Eu havia feito um glossário gauchês - que já perdi - e agora recordei-me delas.



Eu li num site que o vocabulário, e até mesmo o jeito de falar, é porque os gaúchos do tempo das brigas entre Portugal e Espanha por territórios (nos tempos dos jesuítas e etc.) não queriam estar relacionados a nenhum dos lados então eles faziam cada lado pensar que eles estavam do outro  então para os portugueses eles falavam espanhol e para os espanhóis eles falavam português... e daí a confusão foi formada!


----------



## Chriszinho85

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Eu não sei infelizmente, porém, eu faço idéia que tenha ssido originário do francês "très" o qual significa "muito" assim como a expressão "tri"... olha o que postei anteriormente


Obrigado pela explicação Ronan...muito interessante mesmo.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Lembrei de outra:

Negrinho - Brigadeiro (o doce! não o militar  )


----------



## Vanda

*baita *(regiões) - grande. Ex. : Levei um baita susto!
*bronca *(regiões) - além de repreensão; protesto, reclamação, zanga. Ex.: Estou com uma bronca do XXX com o que ele fez comigo!
*birra *(regiões) - além de teimosia, zanga, aversão. Ex.: Tenho uma birra de gente mentirosa.
*maracutaia* (nacional) - Negócio fraudulento; negociata
*danado* (regiões) - além de amaldiçoado,condenado; zangado, travesso, incrível, hábil, esperto. Ex.: O Ronaldinho é danado de bom!
*assuntar *(MG) - informar-se
*situação ruça* (nacional) - grave, delicada, ruim.
*lambujem *(nacional) - vantagem que um jogador concede ao parceiro; lambuja, o que se ganha ou se dá além do combinado.


----------



## Vanda

Mais duas :

*dizer/ falar abobrinhas* (nacional) - falar coisas sem proveito ou sem sentido
*desculpa esfarrapada* (nacional) - dar uma desculpa sem fundamento, sem consistência ou coerência.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:
			
		

> *desculpa esfarrapada* (nacional) - dar uma desculpa sem fundamento, sem consistência ou coerência.


Essa é nacional e internacional.


----------



## Vanda

Uau, mais uns 12 posts e o Out será _quatrão!!!!!_

Out você diz internacional porque outros idiomas a usam ou está se referindo ao uso em Portugal também? Só pra satisfazer minha curiosidade....


----------



## Outsider

Referia-me a que é uma expressão comum em Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

*bafafá* (nacional?) - confusão
*fuxico *(regiões) - intriga, fofoca
*jabá *(regional) - comida


----------



## Vanda

Mais....
*boiola *(nacional) - homem gay
*sapatão* (nacional) - mulher gay


----------



## Vanda

Mais...
*picuinha *(nacional) - atitude ou dito cujo intuito é contrariar, aborrecer outrem; pirraça, provocação, hostilidade um tanto gratuita, prevenção, desconfiança, implicância, cisma.
Ex. : Não sou de ficar por aí com picuinha.


----------



## Robinvn

E algumas que eu aprendi do pessoal.. Acho que são regionais (interior de SP) mas não estou certo!

*pistola* - bravo, "puto"
*mala* - uma pessoa chata que se acha engraçada


----------



## Brazilian dude

Nunca ouvi pistola como bravo, e olha que eu sou do interior de São Paulo.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Robinvn

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Nunca ouvi pistola como bravo, e olha que eu sou do interior de São Paulo.
> 
> Brazilian dude


Ouvi várias vezes em Bauru.. Se quiser, posso dar referências
Pistola: bravo, zangado, como em "Fiquei pistola com essa amiga sua"


----------



## Vanda

Robin, vivendo e aprendendo, né?  Também não conhecia esta expressão. Êta Brasilzão grande! 

Aí vai mais uma:
*ter pavio curto* (nacional) - to be impulsive, rash, to be easily irritated
Nycp me disse que poderia ser algo como _itchy trigger finger_, em inglês.


----------



## Brazilian dude

> Ouvi várias vezes em Bauru.


E olha que Bauru é do lado.  Eu moro em Botucatu e mesmo com o contexto que Robinvn fez o favor de nos fornecer, ainda me soa nova.

Brazilian dude


----------



## a_catarina

Robinvn said:
			
		

> Gostei demais desse thread!!
> Até sinto pena que o português não seja minha língua materna..
> Mas nós também temos uma expressão nacional, quer dizer na parte da Bélgica que fala neerlandês: "Amai", que se usa quando se mostra espanto.
> Agora, a forma certa de escrever Amai seria "A mãe"  "Ai, mãe"  porque vem do português. A história é que os Portugueses chegavam no porto de Antuérpia e ficavam boquiabertos, gritando "a mãe". Os Flamengos, mesmo não entendendo o sentido, incorporaram a palavra na língua falada que ainda hoje se mantém (e se usa muuuito).


 
Pelo menos é assim que nós dizemos no sul de Portugal.


----------



## a_catarina

Já agora, junto algumas expressões típicas do Algrave (sul de Portugal):

*griséus- *ervilhas
*alcagoitas- *amendoins
*canito/panito- *diminutio de "cão" e "pão", respectivamente. 
*albricoque- *alperce
*mangar- *brincar, gozar com alguém. (ex: Estás a mangar comingo, isso não pode ser verdade.)

Quando me lembrar de mais algumas faço outro post.


----------



## Vanda

Uau, nós também usamos mangar! Não sabia que era de Portugal! 

Mais.........

*fuçar *-   Bisbilhotar, farejar, esquadrinhar negócios alheios.
Ex.: Quem andou fuçando na minha bolsa?
*dar pitaco* - dar plapite. Ex.: Pára de dar pitaco na minha vida!

*soltar a franga*  = tornar-se desinibido, perder o acanhamento.


----------



## MarcB

Enche saco é regional, brasileiro, ou international?


----------



## Vanda

Encher o saco : Entre regional e brasileiro, posso dizer que é brasileiro. Não sei se o pessoal do lado de lá usa.


----------



## a_catarina

Olá Marco B e Vanda!!
Encher o saco é uma expressão brasileira, aqui em Portugal não a usamos. Se por acaso alguém em Portugal usar essa expressão penso que será por influência das telenovelas brasileiras.


----------



## Carolzinha

Uma gíria bem típica de Curitiba:

VINA - salsicha. Aqui todo mundo pede cachorro-quente com duas vinas.

Existem alguns modos de falar característicos... "Cair um tombo" é bem freqüente por aqui. Também se usa muito a palvra "penal" no lugar de estojo, que é bem mais comum.

Para a bergamota, tangerina, mexerica, temos por aqui a palavra "mimosa".

Um abraço!
carolina.


----------



## Carolzinha

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Outras do Rio Grande Do Sul:
> 
> ...
> Sinaleira - Semáforo
> ...
> 
> Em Curitiba, a sinaleira é sinaleiro!


----------



## MariBR

bah, eu acho que do RS é que mais tem!!!

conheço várias palavras que são usadas aqui no interior que vem do espanhol, tipo:
caña
macanudo
cuzco
guapa
pampa
solito
entonces
cola (rabo)
anca(quadril)

Tem também as que dizem ser de portugal, como o cacetinho (dizem que cacete é pão em pt)

fora as milhares de palavras que nós cortamos para simplificar...
namor
facul
chimas
refri
bici
churras
aniver

e umas outras gírias pra quem é mais jovem:
indiada (programa ruim)
atucanado (nervoso)
não te fresqueia (não incomoda!)
trova (mentira)


Pra quem se interessa, achei essa página:
(ops... não pude publicar o link... galpaovirtual.com.br/dicionario.php)


e existem dois livros tri conhecidos do Luis Augusto Fisher
"Bá, Tche!"
"Dicionário de Porto-alegrês"

Abraços a todos!


----------



## Dela

Tem uma expressão, na verdade acho que seja um abrasileiramento, que eu acho o maximo: saber decor.


----------



## João Getz

"mais tarde" = nem pensar; não (como "emprestas-me dinheiro?", ao que respondo "mais tarde!").


----------



## Leandro

Dela said:
			
		

> Tem uma expressão, na verdade acho que seja um abrasileiramento, que eu acho o maximo: saber decor.



Dela, concordo com você, além de "abrasileirarmos" a expressão ainda a compactamos para "saber de _cor_" e não "saber de _coração_", como é dito em outras línguas.


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, sei não, mas me parece que neste caso nós mantivemos a palavra latina mesmo: cor. OOps, dando uma espiadinha no dicionário agora, ele me diz que antigamente usava-se cor em vez de coração.

Houaiss - cor: Diacronismo: antigo. o coração


----------



## Leandro

Vanda said:
			
		

> Meninos, sei não, mas me parece que neste caso nós mantivemos a palavra latina mesmo: cor. OOps, dando uma espiadinha no dicionário agora, ele me diz que antigamente usava-se cor em vez de coração.
> 
> Houaiss - cor: Diacronismo: antigo. o coração



Hihihihihi, my bad então 

É que nos outros idiomas é sempre "coração", "par coeur", "by heart" ... por isso que pensei que talvez nós é que tivessemos "abreviado" para "cor"


----------



## MarcB

filho duma egua. em vez de uma p*** , se usa em todas partes?


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que sim. Pelo menos nas regiões de MG em que já morei.


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Me aconteceu várias vezes, sendo hóspede, me dizerem na despedida "desculpe qualquer coisa", e pelo que entendí, o significado sería que se aconteceu algo que tenha me perturbado durante minha estada, não foi feito intencionalmente, estou certa? Escutei esta frase tanto no sul quanto no norte do Brasil, mas não sei se é uma expressão nacional ou foi apenas uma cincidência.


----------



## Vanda

Oi Lúcia,

Acho que é nacional. Isto é, o que eu considero, uma forma de polidez convencional. E o sentido é isto mesmo que você imaginou, não tem a ver com algo que você tenha feito, é mais uma daquelas formas sociais. A resposta será sempre algo como: Imagina, nada a desculpar! 

*joça -* gíria (Do provérbio minhoto e alentejano jouça, 'bosta', ou do provérbio da Beira Alta joiça, 'excremento') =  Coisa complicada, ou ruim, ou sem valia, esquisita ou mal conhecida

Muito usada em Minas Gerais, não sei se em outras regiões.


----------



## Anjie

Na aldeia do meu pai dizem putos aos meninos
Cada expressão acaba com pa! e começa mesmo com ô pa!
Dizem machimbombo aos autocarros
Não vamos embora, vamos bazar
Aos senhores dizemos kota
Si tudo esta bem pra nos esta porreiro/fixe
Chamamos o mau odor do corpo "catinga" ex: ele cheira a catinga


----------



## Vanda

ups, temos um empate:


> Chamamos o mau odor do corpo "catinga" ex: ele cheira a catinga


 
Para nós também,* catinga* é mau cheiro corporal. 
Sinônimos: morrinha, bodum.

Engaçado que a origem da palavra (no português ) é do _guarani kati_, 'cheiro forte'.


----------



## Anjie

oops..........

Vandinha,
Essa informação é muito interessante porque eu sempre pensava que "catinga" veio de kimbundu. Sabe se a gente de portugal usa esta palavra também? Não lembro-me onde tinha-o lido mas a palavra "pipoca" é do Tupi também. Parece que temos uma "baita" da mistura na nossa língua


----------



## Alentugano

Anjie said:


> Vandinha,
> Essa informação é muito interessante porque eu sempre pensava que "catinga" veio de kimbundu. Sabe se a gente de portugal usa esta palavra também? Não lembro-me onde tinha-o lido mas a palavra "pipoca" é do Tupi também. Parece que temos uma "baita" da mistura na nossa língua



Olá Anjie, 
é essa mistura que faz do português uma língua tão rica e interessante! Para responder a sua questão, a gente aqui por Portugal também usa a palavra *catinga,* na acepção de odor desagradável exalado pelo corpo humano.


----------



## Vanda

*horas a fio* - horas seguidas, sem interrupção

*pela hora da morte* - Por preço altíssimo; muito caro

*hora H* - o momento preciso, exato


----------



## brusr

Eu vou por algumas, daqui de salvador, que estão bem populares:

Piriguete - mulher fácil
"Barriu" - "difícil"
Baquiu - veio de "barriu", mesmo significado
Embarriou - Deu problema
Miserável (surgiu com a conotação a seguir por causa de uma outra expressão que já caiu em desuso: miseravão) - a pessoa que é muito boa em algo, ex:Rapaz, esse cara joga muito futebol.Ele é miserável.
Miserê - veio de miseravel, tem o mesmo significado.Pode assumir, em alguns casos, caratér pronominal: Chegue aqui miserê.
Reggae - Festa
Vei - tem caratér pronominal (o mesmo que "cara").Ex:Oh vei, você vai amanhã pro reggae?
Colé de merma (ou colé merma) - pode ser comparada com as seguintes perguntas: Algum problema?O que é você quer? (só que ditas, de certa forma, ofensivamente)
Pode, ainda, servir como cumprimento: Colé de merma vei? (Como você está cara?)
Psirico - Orignalmente, é o nome de uma banda daqui, mas virou sinônimo de "vei", "cara".Ex. Diga aí psirico, como é que você está?
Baba - Futebol
Bater o baba - Jogar futebol
Patty - Patricinha (menina mimada e fresca)

Algumas expressões clássicas:

Cacete/Cacetinho - Pão francês
Arroz de festa - feteiro
Tirado (essa é mais ou menos clássica) - metido
Oxe - veio de oxente - que seria "oh gente".Oxe é muito mais usado que oxente.
"Affff", affff maria - Ave maria (seria uma espécie de "interjeição" de espanto.ex."Afff, que susto!)
"Si minino (a)" - veio de "esse menino(a)".É um modo de chamar alguém.Ex."Si minino", pegue isso aí vá...


Gostaram?


----------



## Vanda

*fala sério* - expressão que se tornou famosa depois de usada como bordão por um humorista famoso.
Ex.: Quer dizer que, mesmo sabendo que ele estava envolvido em todas as falcatruas, o povo ainda assim votou nesse político? Fala sério! I can't believe it. You don't mean it. C'mon.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Bidê = mesinha de cabeceira

Eu achava que era usado por todos os lugares... mas li num dicionário português-gauchês que era somente usado por estas bandas...


----------



## Vanda

Ronan, explica direito esse negócio do bidê ser mesinha por estas bandas. Que bandas? A sua?! 
Porque, por aqui continua sendo o bom e antigo bidê = '_aparelho sanitário, com feitio de bacia oblonga, para lavagem das partes inferiores do tronco'._


----------



## ronanpoirier

Aqui, "bidê" é a mesinha de cabeceira de cama, onde colocamos o abajur...

Bidê = do francês "bidet"
Abajur = do francês "abat-jour"
Parece que gostamos de palavras francesas.


----------



## jazyk

> Porque, por aqui continua sendo o bom e antigo bidê = '_aparelho sanitário, com feitio de bacia oblonga, para lavagem das partes inferiores do tronco'._



Por aqui também: São Paulo.



> Bidê = do francês "bidet"


Bidet. 1. Petit cheval del selle. 2.Cuvette oblongue et basse, sur pied, *servant à la toilette intime.*
Le Robert Micro Poche

Então não sei o que vocês fizeram com a palavra.


----------



## Vanda

Eu não consigo parar de rir ao imaginar "nosso" bidê na beirada da cama.
Contudo o Aurélio diz que é usado em outros lugares do Brasil também como mesinha-de- cabeceira, no caso, além do Rio Grande do Sul, no Nordeste.


----------



## Tomby

Há tempo que soube que, em português, o bidé era chamado ironicamente "guitarra sem braço"


----------



## Arirock

olà pessoal!
Alguém conhece expressoes tipicas da variante sertaneja do brasileiro?

Eu encontrei vosmecê, mas nao sei o que significa...


----------



## Vanda

Arirock

Vosmecê veio de vossemecê que deu origem ao atual você.

Para expressões sertanejas, nordestinas e outras, veja os glossários nos nossos Recursos.

http://geocities.yahoo.com.br/brumaximus/dicceara.html *-* Dicionário do Ceará (nordestino)


----------



## Arirock

Obrigada Vanda! você è sempre muito gentil.


----------



## edupa

ronanpoirier said:


> Outras do Rio Grande Do Sul:
> 
> Guri/Guria - Garoto/Garota
> Tri (advérbio) - Muito --> também pode significar "legal"
> Ex.: Ele é tri legal! Ele é tri! significam ambas Ele é muito legal!
> Cusco - Cão Vira-Lata
> Piá - Garoto
> Prenda - Moça
> Ginete - Cavaleiro
> Se pá (totalmente coloquial, usado pelos jovens) - Talvez, Se Possível
> Charque - Carne Salgada
> Peleia - Briga, Disputa
> Pilchado - Vestido Com Trajes De Gaúcho
> Tanga (também significa parte inferior do biquini) - Sunga
> Bafão (totalmente coloquial, usado pelos jovens) - Confusão, Discussão
> Bolicho - Bar De Esquina/Bodega
> Varar - Atravessar
> Cerro - Morro
> Candieiro - Lamparina
> Valão - Esgoto, Arroio (geralmente poluído)
> Sinaleira - Semáforo
> Bagos (totalmente coloquial) - Testículos
> Pinguela - Ponte Pequena
> 
> 
> ***Não tenho certeza que todas as expressões estejam certas... algumas são do interior RS... que nem eu mesmo conhecia :-S mas meu pai deu-me alguma ajuda


 

Curiosamente, 'bafão', significando uma confusão, é um termo ao que tudo indica feito popular pela comunidade gay. Origina-se da palavra francesa 'bas-fonds', que significa algo como 'cortiço', 'favela'. 

Ou seja, quando rola uma 'barraco', é muito comum ouvir os gays comentando que rolou um 'bafon' (sotaque aqui de São Paulo) 

Abraços!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Bem que a minha amiga falou algo a respeito.
Paula: Ronan, tu conheces a expressão "bas fond"?
Eu: Não. Mas espera que eu vou ver no dicionário.
...
Eu: Ah! Significa "cortiço". A pronúncia é parecida com "bafom".
Paula: Eu sei. Foi um amigo meu que falou. Daí eu pensei que provavelmente foi um gay que adotou a expressão (tu sabes como bicha adooora francês né?) e já transformou em "bafão". Daí vim te perguntar.

Outra que descobri que não é usada em Santa Catarina:
A fu = muito, com vontade, legal.
Ele deu um soco com vontade. = Ele deu um soco a fu.
Ele cantou uma música muito legal. = Ele cantou uma música tri a fu.
Ele correu muito/com vontade. = Ele correu a fu.


----------



## MOC

Tópico engraçado.   Ainda bem que o reanimaram senão nem sabia que existia, e assim já pude sorrir um bocado.

Vou ver se me lembro de alguma coisa que ainda não tenha sido dita.


----------



## Opera fan

É o bife de lagarto conhecido por todo o Brasil? Esperava mesmo ir comer "lagarto", mas ainda tive tempo de modificar o pedido no restaurante para outro prato mais típico.


----------



## Carlospalmar

Oi todos os colegas:

Tenho uma pergunta para os brasileiros e vezinhos gaúchos.

O que significa bolita / Bola de Gude?

Quanto a aipim ou mandioca. Yuca é a palavra usada em castelhano ou espanhol em alguns países como Cuba e acho que outros da América Central também. Na Argentina se usa a palavra mandioca. 
O polvilho é usado no Brasil para fazer o pão de queijo. O polvilho é farinha muito fina feita do aipim ou mandioca. 
Na Argentina, toda a parte do nordeste argentino a palavra para o pão de queijo é chipá com acento no a final. No Paraguay e na provincia de Misiones na Argentina algumas pessoas pronunciam com o acento no "i" a mesma palvra fica então chípa. O polvilho é em castelhano usado no nordeste da Argentina pelo menos, o almidão de mandioca. 

Mais outra pergunta para os colegas brasileros. Como devo fechar essa resposta. Quando coloquei "saudações" me disseram que era muito formal. 
Obrigado 

e vou colocar em castelhano até aprender a forma usada em português.

Saludos,

Carlos


----------



## edupa

Carlospalmar said:


> Oi todos os colegas:
> 
> Tenho uma pergunta para os brasileiros e vezinhos gaúchos.
> 
> O que significa bolita / Bola de Gude?
> 
> Quanto a aipim ou mandioca. Yuca é a palavra usada em castelhano ou espanhol em alguns países como Cuba e acho que outros da América Central também. Na Argentina se usa a palavra mandioca.
> O polvilho é usado no Brasil para fazer o pão de queijo. O polvilho é farinha muito fina feita do aipim ou mandioca.
> Na Argentina, toda a parte do nordeste argentino a palavra para o pão de queijo é chipá com acento no a final. No Paraguay e na provincia de Misiones na Argentina algumas pessoas pronunciam com o acento no "i" a mesma palvra fica então chípa. O polvilho é em castelhano usado no nordeste da Argentina pelo menos, o almidão de mandioca.
> 
> Mais outra pergunta para os colegas brasileros. Como devo fechar essa resposta. Quando coloquei "saudações" me disseram que era muito formal.
> Obrigado
> 
> e vou colocar em castelhano até aprender a forma usada em português.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Carlos


 

bola de gude ou BOLINHA de gude são 'marbles' em inglês

Veja a foto: http://img111.imageshack.us/img111/8630/marbles3yn6.jpg

Quanto a saudações... Sim, é um pouco formal, mas quando usada em mensagens, como aqui, eu acredito que soa 'simpático', friendly, um pouco jokingly/humorous. Não há nada de errado em usar saudações.

Se vc preferir, pode usar o termo informal 'Abraços' (como eu uso  ) Não consigo pensar em mais termos para 'Saludos'.

Pessoal?

Abraços!


----------



## edupa

Opera fan said:


> É o bife de lagarto conhecido por todo o Brasil? Esperava mesmo ir comer "lagarto", mas ainda tive tempo de modificar o pedido no restaurante para outro prato mais típico.


 


Em São Paulo o lagarto é um corte comum, conhecido por todo mundo


----------



## kurumin

mandioca (São Paulo ) = aipim
tangerina (Rio de Janeiro) = mexerica
taruíra (Espírito Santo) = lagartixa
mosquito (Minas Gerais) = mosca
mosquito (Rio de Janeiro) = pernilongo
papagaio (Recife) = pipa
passeio (Bahia) = calçada


----------



## MOC

kurumin, a primeira palavra é o nome típico dessa região ou é o segundo?


----------



## kurumin

o primeiro 



Carlospalmar said:


> Quanto a aipim ou mandioca.


 
Isso varia muito (tanto quanto _semáforo/sinal/sinaleira/farol_ ou _mexerica/bergamota/tangerina/pocã_) 
Não existe uma palavra ''nacional''

AIPIM: no Rio Grande do Sul, na Bahia, partes do estado do Rio
MACAXEIRA ou MACAXERA: no Nordeste (excluindo a Bahia), e no Norte
MANDIOCA: em São Paulo

Eu adoro_ aipim frito_.


----------



## MOC

kurumin said:


> o primeiro



Então essas duas palavras do Rio são támbem as usadas em Portugal com o mesmo significado.


----------



## Doda e Lu

Baitola= Homem homossexual
Pagar Mico= Passar/dar um vexame
Passa mais tarde= Dá um tempo(no sentido de impaciência, indisponibilidade)
Prego= Pessoa chata
Furar o olho= Roubar
Ex: O vendedor furou meu olho!(cobrou caro)
     O João furou meu olho, está com minha mulher!(traição)
Copo Sujo= Bar de esquina, mais simples.
Bom demais da conta= Algo muito bom.


----------



## Doda e Lu

Cabra da Peste= Homem muito bravo, respeitado.(nordeste)
Vot= Eu hein!(nordeste)
Abuso= mais ou menos antipatia.
Véio= Para terminar ou começar uma frase e direcionar-se à alguém.
ex: Oh véio, vamos na casa dela?
     Estava muito difícil, véio!

GÍRIAS DOS ANOS 70 (Warning: Don't use them!)
Supimpa: Legal, interessante
Chuchú Beleza: Legal, bom
Broto: Pessoa bonita
Papo Firme: pessoa interessante
Pão Molhado: Homem Bonito
Putzgrila: Interjeição utilizada negativamente ou positivamente(depende da entonação).
Tchuris: Legal
Brasa: Legal
Mora: entende
Tinindo de Rosca: Algo novo, renovado


----------



## Alandria

Algumas daqui de Vitória. 

Estourar, cortar, bater, encher: pocar
Ir embora: pocar fora, dar linha, vazar
Homossexual: paca
Pão Duro: usura
Lagartixa: taruíra
Desembarcar do ônibus: saltar do ônibus
Ônibus: buzú, buzão
Se estressar: ficar injuriado.
Agonia: gastura
Semáforo: sinal
 Pão francês: Pão de sal
Legal: massa, irado, doido
Loucuras: doideradas, doideras
Sem graça: palha
 Tangerina: mexerica


----------



## ÁguiaReal

Vanda said:


> Para nós também,* catinga* é mau cheiro corporal.
> Sinônimos: morrinha, bodum.


 
Aqui, na região do Douro Litoral, usamos a palavra *morrinha, *para classificar um dia que haja nevoeiro com chuva miudinha persistente. "*Está um dia de morrinha"  *


----------



## ÁguiaReal

ronanpoirier said:


> Outras do Rio Grande Do Sul:


 
Uma amiga de Porto Alegre-RGS chamou à compota (doce de fruta) uma palavra que nunca tinha ouvido. 
Era uma expressão coloquial e ela achou normal eu desconhecer a palavra. Vou-lhe perguntar qual é.


----------



## MOC

ÁguiaReal said:


> Aqui, na região do Douro Litoral, usamos a palavra *morrinha, *para classificar um dia que haja nevoeiro com chuva miudinha persistente. "*Está um dia de morrinha"  *




"Morrinha" em Portugal é exclusivo do Douro Litoral? Já agora, pelo menos aqui não é preciso nevoeiro, chuva miudinha persistente é sempre "morrinha".


----------



## Vanda

ÁguiaReal said:


> Uma amiga de Porto Alegre-RGS chamou à compota (doce de fruta) uma palavra que nunca tinha ouvido.
> Era uma expressão coloquial e ela achou normal eu desconhecer a palavra. Vou-lhe perguntar qual é.


 
Poderá ser s_chmia/ schimia/ chimia_? Os gaúchos pegaram emprestada dos alemães essa palavra para nossa geléia de frutas. Aprendi na primeira vez que visitei o Rio Grande.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Lembrei de outras enquanto tentava dormir ontem. Não sei se já foram ditas:

Roleta = Catraca
Fichinha = Vale transporte
Orelhão = Telefone público
Cobrador = Trocador de ônibus
Cumbuca = Pote de plástico


----------



## ronanpoirier

Ah! Também tem

Garoa = Chuvinha fraca

Pelo menos não é usado em Santa Catarina...


----------



## jazyk

> Lembrei de outras enquanto tentava dormir ontem. Não sei se já foram ditas:
> 
> Roleta = Catraca
> Fichinha = Vale transporte
> Orelhão = Telefone público
> Cobrador = Trocador de ônibus
> Cumbuca = Pote de plástico


Ainda não entendi o propósito destas listas de palavras. Qual delas é "regional"? Qual delas é usada em âmbito nacional? Por exemplo as palavras acima fazem todas parte do meu vocabulário ativo, com exceção de fichinha, que não conhecia nessa acepção.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu me baseei nas palavras que não são usadas na pequena cidade litorânea de Imbituba, SC. Excluindo "cumbuca" que lá é usado e aqui não.  Ah, sim... acho que "orelhão" também é usado lá... achei que fosse coisa nossa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Os vale-transportes hoje vêm em forma de cartão magnético, parecidos com um cartão de débito/crédito comum. Antigamente tinha a fichinha telefônica. Orelhão é por causa do formato de algumas cabines telefônicas, mas nem todo telefone público é orelhão. Cumbuca para mim é uma cabaça oca. Cobrador é aquele cara que vem cobrando passagem ao longo dos assentos e nunca te dá troco porque diz que não tem e que você devia ter dinheiro trocado e tal, e trocador aquele que fica sentado nos ônibus urbanos recebendo as passagens quando os passageiros embarcam. Estes também vêm sendo substituídos em algumas cidades por leitoras magnéticas. Todas essas palavras são comuns para mim também, exceto cumbuca.


----------



## jazyk

> Eu me baseei nas palavras que não são usadas na pequena cidade litorânea de Imbituba, SC. Excluindo "cumbuca" que lá é usado e aqui não.  Ah, sim... acho que "orelhão" também é usado lá... achei que fosse coisa nossa.


Tá, mas ainda não sei qual coluna se refere às palavras usadas na metrópole de Imbituba, não que isso seja importante. De qualquer forma, se é para fazer listas, acho que elas deveriam ser mais claras (acho uma bobagem essas listas, porque palavras tidas como regionais não o são, mas aí já é problema meu).


----------



## ÁguiaReal

MOC said:


> "Morrinha" em Portugal é exclusivo do Douro Litoral? Já agora, pelo menos aqui não é preciso nevoeiro, chuva miudinha persistente é sempre "morrinha".


Eu não disse que era exclusivo! 



Vanda said:


> Poderá ser s_chmia/ schimia/ chimia_? Os gaúchos pegaram emprestada dos alemães essa palavra para nossa geléia de frutas. Aprendi na primeira vez que visitei o Rio Grande.


 
Vanda, é mesmo essa palavra que eu ouvi.


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> Garoa = Chuvinha fraca


Na Madeira diz-se "orvalho".


----------



## kurumin

ronanpoirier said:


> Ah! Também tem
> 
> Garoa = Chuvinha fraca
> 
> Pelo menos não é usado em Santa Catarina...


 
Garoa não é regionalismo, mas sim de uso nacional.
Até que SP é conhecida como _terra de garoa_, e não como a _terra de chuvinha fraca_ 
(Ouça-se a música NA GAROA da banda soteropolitana Banda a Zorra  )


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Na Madeira diz-se "orvalho".



O meu pai não tem quaisquer ligações à Madeira e também usa "orvalho",  e usa também outra palavra que agora não me ocorre para a mesma coisa. Tudo o que me lembro é que tinha erres.


----------



## kurumin

Meus primos moram em São Paulo e usam a palavra PAÚRA.Dizem que significa grande medo, pavor. Aqui em Salvador a gente não usa muito essa palavra. 
A palavra está no dicionário Houaiss.


----------



## Outsider

Parece ser palavra de origem italiana.


----------



## _Re_

Olá!

Alguém sabe dizer a origem da expressão "na faixa"? 
Quando se consegue algo de graça, sem pagar nada, se usa esta expressão. Também se usa "no vascão", provavelmente se referindo ao uniforme do Vasco (?!?!)

Ex: Almocei na faixa, fui ao restaurante com o Zé e ele pagou tudo. 
Resposta: Sério, no vascão mesmo?!

Valeu!
Re


----------



## MOC

Quanto a essa expressão acima, nem sei o que quer dizer. Alguém me esclarece?

Uma expressão que me lembrei agora é "praí" ou até "paí", não no sentido de "eu vou para aí"  mas no sentido de "mais ou menos". É universal do português ou só se usa cá em Portugal? 
Sempre a encarei com tanta naturalidade que nem me lembrei dela anteriormente.


Já agora, "Passa-me ao lado": o "tô nem aí" de Portugal.


----------



## uchi.m

Carolzinha said:


> Uma gíria bem típica de Curitiba:
> 
> VINA - salsicha. Aqui todo mundo pede cachorro-quente com duas vinas.
> 
> Existem alguns modos de falar característicos... "Cair um tombo" é bem freqüente por aqui. Também se usa muito a palvra "penal" no lugar de estojo, que é bem mais comum.
> 
> Para a bergamota, tangerina, mexerica, temos por aqui a palavra "mimosa".
> 
> Um abraço!
> carolina.




 Acrescentando mais algumas:

---
*Dá nada* = não faz mal; sem problemas

Ex.:

A: "Ih! Esqueci de trazer o carvão do churrasco!"
B: "_Dá nada, __dá nada_. Tem aqui."
---
*Chineque* = pão com cobertura de doce de leite e açúcar
---
*Canaleta* = via expressa de circulação exclusiva de ônibus
---
*Leitê-quentê* (pej.) ou *curitiboca* (coloq.) = curitibano; natural de Curitiba
---
*Orra guri*, *orra piá*,* orra guria *(thrilled rr) = interjeição de espanto por alguém ou algo feito por alguém, ou represália a alguém, dependendo da entonação; usada entre amigos e familiares

A: (derrama café em B)
B: "Orra piá, não enxerga, não, é?"
---
*(Mas) sabe... *= muleta de linguagem típica no início de conversas
---
*(Mas) digue...* = diga, diz


----------



## Odinh

MOC said:


> Uma expressão que me lembrei agora é "praí" ou até "paí", não no sentido de "eu vou para aí" mas no sentido de "mais ou menos". É universal do português ou só se usa cá em Portugal?


 
Nunca ouvi 'praí', o equivalente no Brasil deve ser 'por aí'. 

Faltam mais 120 km para chegar a (em) Belo Horizonte? É, por aí (sim, mais ou menos isso).


----------



## Alentugano

Odinh said:


> Nunca ouvi 'praí', o equivalente no Brasil deve ser 'por aí'.
> 
> Faltam mais 120 km para chegar a (em) Belo Horizonte? É, por aí (sim, mais ou menos isso).



É isso mesmo, _praí _= _mais ou menos_ = _por aí._


----------



## edupa

_Re_ said:


> Olá!
> 
> Alguém sabe dizer a origem da expressão "na faixa"?
> Quando se consegue algo de graça, sem pagar nada, se usa esta expressão. Também se usa "no vascão", provavelmente se referindo ao uniforme do Vasco (?!?!)
> 
> Ex: Almocei na faixa, fui ao restaurante com o Zé e ele pagou tudo.
> Resposta: Sério, no vascão mesmo?!
> 
> Valeu!
> Re


 
Realmente, esta expressão é amplamente usada, já há muito tempo, pelo que consta.

Um 'chute' sobre o significado desta palavra seria imaginarmos que, numa festa de gala alguém condecorado recebesse uma faixa. Essa pessoa condecorada obviamente não pagaria por nada (comes e bebes).

Mas essa é só uma aposta mesmo!

Muito interessante a pergunta. A averigüar!

Abraços!


----------



## spielenschach

*abanar o capacete *danc¸ar
*abanar os ananases *abanando provocadoramente o rabo​
_exemplo:  _ela levantou-se e foi at´e `a pista abanando os ananases*abancar* *_sin´onimos: _​_
_​_
_alapar*; sentar*-se
_exemplo:  _toca a abancar pessoal!​

*abandalhar *fazer algo sem o levar a s´erio
​
dicionário em formato PDF (85 páginas) 




> Rule 16 :
> No web pages or copyrighted or plagiarized content may be inserted into WordReference posts except as indicated below. *Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two are permitted.* Quotes and translations of texts up to 4 sentences are permitted. Links to content elsewhere are acceptable and appropriate, provided such links meet the requirements stated elsewhere in these rules. Always acknowledge the source. All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception.


 ​


----------



## Jaune-Vert

kurumin said:


> Meus primos moram em São Paulo e usam a palavra PAÚRA.Dizem que significa grande medo, pavor. Aqui em Salvador a gente não usa muito essa palavra.
> A palavra está no dicionário Houaiss.


 
Essa eu uso direto! Paúra vem do italiano, "paura" - medo, apreensão.

Como o paulistano é italianado por definição, dá pra entender...


----------



## Zerbinanovski

Tombatossals said:


> *Outsider* tem toda a razão, mas "chaval/a", em espanhol não implica origens ciganas. Nem sequer é depreciativo. Trata-se de um registo muito popular, normalmente oral equivalente a rapaz ou rapariga (em Portugal) ou garoto/a no Brasil.
> Exemplo: "conocí a una _chavala_ muy simpática" < "conocí a una _chica_ muy simpática" < "conocí a una _señorita_ muy simpatica" (na linguagem coloquial quase não se usa o término "señorita". Mas o menos estes seria ou graus de polidez de menor a maior.
> Cumprimentos!


 

É bom lembrar que também se usa a forma "chavo" ou "chava", com o mesmo sentido de "chaval" e "chavala" - ou seja, um forma reduzida de tais palavras - tanto na Espanha quanto na América espanhola.


----------



## tuxrox

Vanda said:


> Brasileiros e portugueses,
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Que tal um tópico sobre expressões típicas de uma região nossa, (que acabará, no final, sendo também usada em mais regiões) e expressões nacionais - em uso ou desuso - para que nossos amigos tenham um referencial quando "tropeçarem" por acaso em algumas delas?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Que boa idéia , Vanda ! Aqui vão algumas aqui do Paraná :
> 
> CUQUE - pão-doce , ou como quer que chamem na região de vocês,  aqueles confeitos grandes de padaria para várias pessoas comerem.
> XINEQUE - a mesma coisa, só que pequeno , para uma pessoa só.
> VINA - salsicha . Essa é exclusiva de Curitiba.
> Essas expressões parecem ser de origem germânica , como "cook" , "schnek" , e "wiener". Será que alguém sabe alemão para confirmar ?
> 
> XUNXO - "marmelada", "jeito" , qualquer tipo de procedimento mal-feito ou solução irregular e provisória.
> - Quem ganhou a rifa foi um parente ? Ora , teve xunxo nessa história !
> - Não tinha a peça original , mas o mecânico fez um xunxo com arame e cola e o carro já tá andando.
> - Votação secreta ? Esses deputados fizeram xunxo de novo ! Nenhum dos corruptos perdeu o cargo, e nem se sabe quais deles votaram pela absolvição.
> - Viu, saiu outro pacote de correções para o Internet Explorer. É o programa mais xunxado da história da computação.
> 
> PONTILHÃO - aquilo que no Rio de Janeiro chama-se viaduto. É porque é uma ponte bem grande... A primeira vez que me indicaram que devia prosseguir por certa avenida até passar um pontilhão, fiquei procurando um obelisco ou pára-raios.
> 
> TRINCHEIRA - passagem por baixo de uma avenida ou estrada, para evitar um cruzamento de rua com via de alta velocidade.
> 
> CATARINA - catarinense, nativo de Santa Catarina, independentemente do gênero:
> "O time de futebol de Floripa chegou ontem de noite, levei os catarinas numa churrascaria...".
> "Quer ver mulher bonita, vai ver as catarinas e as gaúchas".


----------



## uchi.m

tuxrox said:


> Essas expressões parecem ser de origem germânica , como "cook" , "schnek" , e "wiener". Será que alguém sabe alemão para confirmar ?



Cuque ou cuca vem de _Küche_.
Chineque vem de _Schneck_.
Vina provavelmente vem de _Wienerwurst_.

Encontrei um glossário de expressões típicas de Curitiba e regiões do Paraná (ex.: chupim, traíra, jaguara, faceiro, gasosa, virar às direita, deus-o-livre):

http://www.opio.com.br/dicionarioparanaense.asp

Uma expressão que me veio à cabeça agora:
---
*Tá loco!? = *interjeição de espanto com indignação

A: _Mas sabe que ontem roubaram a casa do vô?_
B: _Tá loco!_?


----------



## djlaranja

Anjie said:


> Na aldeia do meu pai dizem putos aos meninos
> Cada expressão acaba com pa! e começa mesmo com ô pa!
> Dizem machimbombo aos autocarros
> Não vamos embora, vamos bazar
> Aos senhores dizemos kota
> Si tudo esta bem pra nos esta porreiro/fixe
> Chamamos o mau odor do corpo "catinga" ex: ele cheira a catinga


 
Anjie,

Muito interessante!!!
O _machimbombo_ que você falou, muito, mas muito tempo atrás mesmo, tinha uma correlata para indicar o bonde (início do século XX, acredito): maxambomba. Mas acredito que ninguém mais saberia dizer o que significa, atualmente, só meus avós saberiam...
Pensei que fosse bem regional, bem específico. 
_Catinga_ também tem este uso, aqui pelo nordeste do Brasil.
Acho que _porreiro_ virou o _porreta_ do baianês . 
_Fixe_ caiu em desuso, mas as pessoas entenderiam perfeitamente se alguém dissesse:
- Como vai o namoro de seu(sua) filho(a)?
- Ah! Está _fixe_!


----------



## Outsider

Fascinante, eu não fazia ideia que já se tinha usado "fixe" no Brasil!


----------



## MOC

Essas palavras escritas por Anjie também se usam todas em Portugal (pelo menos em parte de Portugal e com graus de utilização variáveis) e todas sem excepção vieram dos PALOP.
A maioria dessas palavras já as tinha ouvido ditas pelo meu pai, antes de se terem tornado "moda" cá, já que os meus pais lá viveram bastante tempo. Eu também lá vivi, mas era muito pequeno, e já não me lembro.


----------



## djlaranja

Pessoal,

Expressões bem pernambucanas:

_lebréia_ - carro velho e muito ruim. Esta saiu do fundo do baú!
_xexo [pronuncia-se cada *x* como em *xarope*] - _passar um seixo (pedra lisa) em alguém significa comprar e não pagar, pedir emprestado dinheiro e não pagar. Daí decorre que o que é contumaz na prática, é _xexeiro. _Em geral, é pronunciado com as vogais '_e'_ fechadas, "ê", e sem falar _o i_: "xêxêro".
Passar um _pitu_ - enganar, marcar num lugar e ir a outro; deixar a ver navios.
_abestalhado_, _abilolado_ - tolo.
_aperreado_ - preocupado, perturbado.
_arengar_ - brigar, fazer arruaça
_gréia_ - pândega, galhofa, brincadeira, zoação.
_peitica_ - insistência irritante, repetição da mesma ladainha.
_leseira_ - besteira, tolice.
_mamulengo_ - fantoche, boneco de teatro de fantoches
_perronha_ - jogador futebol (não-profissional) ruim
_pelada_ - jogo de futebol entre amigos, jogo de futebol amador
_baba_ [Bahia] - v. pelada
_pirangueiro_ - mão-de-vaca, unha-de-fome, usurário, mesquinho
_zoada_ - barulho, confusão
_muriçoca_ - pernilongo, mosquito
_maruim_ - mosquito muito pequeno mas cuja picada incomoda bastante, diz-se que vem da expressão pleonástica _mais ruim_, mas acredito que venha mesmo de alguma palavra indígena
_zarolho_ - estrábico, vesgo, que tem os olhos trocados
_macaxeira_ - aipim; mandioca comestível que, ao contrário de outra variedade da qual se faz a farinha, não precisa de tratamento especial para ser consumida, podendo ser cozida (ou frita) e servida sem maior tratamento.

(algumas destas palavras e mais outras expressões podem ser vistas em _dicionário de pernambuquês_: http://www.aisa.com.br/diciope.html)


----------



## MOC

Zarolho usa-se aqui em Portugal também.


----------



## djlaranja

Outsider said:


> Fascinante, eu não fazia ideia que já se tinha usado "fixe" no Brasil!


Outsider,

Usava-se, sim. Outro dia mesmo uma colega de trabalho, demonstrando espanto com outro amigo nosso que não namora ninguém por muito tempo, mas cujo namoro já durava quase um ano, disse: 
- Eita! Com essa agora ele está fixe!
E deu uma risada, por ter "ressuscitado" uma expressão antiga (no uso brasileiro). 
Mas esse nosso amigo já teve, de lá pra cá (faz uns 3 ou 4 anos) mais uma ou duas *dúzias* de namoradas 

Abraços,

DJ


----------



## Vanda

Só que o povão diz é zaroio mesmo! hehe. Em algumas regiões de Minas também dizem muriçoca, zoada, zoar. Pelada, acredito que é de uso nacional. Maruim conheci quando fui ao Amazonas para nunca mais esquecer! O lugar onde o danadinho pica infecciona ao ponto de corroer toda a carne ao redor, deixando uma marca indelével.  Devolvam-me meus pernilongos!


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Essas palavras escritas por Anjie também se usam todas em Portugal (pelo menos em parte de Portugal e com graus de utilização variáveis) e todas sem excepção vieram dos PALOP.


Nunca ouvi dizer "machimbombo" em Portugal. Onde é que se usa?


----------



## IsaC

Dar estrilho/ fazer escarcel/ (nacional) - _armar confusão, dar nas vistas, fazer barulho_

Bater a bota (nacional) - _morrer_

Estar com os pés para a cova (nacional) - _estar quase a morrer_

Estou que nem posso! / estou roto / estou de rastos (nacional) - _estar muito cansado_

Quilhado (regional-Leiria) - _Lixado_

Troca tintas (nacional) - _aldrabão, mentir_oso

Que jeito! Pronunciando "que jêto!" (regional-Algarve) - _Nem pensar, essa agora_

Tá-se! (nacional-entre os jovens) - _Está tudo bem, na boa_

C'um caneco! (nacional) - _Revela espanto_

Antes queria! (regional?) - _Isso é que não, nem pensar!_

Sem pés nem cabeça (nacional) - _Não tem jeito nenhum_

Perder a cabeça/ as estribeiras (nacional) - _Perder a calma, cometer uma loucura_

Levar uma tampa/ um corte (nacional) - _Levar uma resposta negativa a um convite_

Ficar pendurado (nacional) - _A outra pessoa faltar ao encontro, ou como dizem os brasileiros, ficar na mão!_

Queimar-se (nacional) - _tramar-se, lixar-se, algo correu mal para essa pessoa_


E muitos outros que agora não me lembro!


----------



## MOC

Quilhado não é regional. Aqui já não se usa, mas é só por ter passado a "moda". Há uns 10 anos, ou um pouco mais usava-se aqui também.



Outsider, essa não sei se se usará muito, por isso talvez seja uma excepção no fim de contas. Seja como for sei que já a ouvi, mas não vezes suficientes para poder dizer que é uma palavra de utilização habitual.


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> Em algumas regiões de Minas também dizem muriçoca, zoada, zoar.



No norte de Minas, que está dentro do subdialeto baiano do sul da bahia.


----------



## Vanda

Recebi estas expressões como sendo baianas. Que algum baiano nos confirme!

'Cole, meu bródi'! - Olá, amigo
'E aí pai'? - Olá, amigo
'Fala nigrinha!' Olá, amigo
'Diga aê seu xibungo' - Olá, amigo
'Faaaala minha puta'! - Olá, amigo 
'Cole miserê'! - Olá, amigo
'Diga aê disgraça'! - Olá, amigo
' Digái Negão'! - Olá, amigo (independente da cor do amigo)
'Ô véi' - O amigo!
'Cole de mermo?' - Como vai você? 
'Aonde'! - Não mesmo!
'Vô quexá aquela pirigueti '! - Vou paquerar aquela garota!
'Vô cume água'! - Vou beber (álcool)
'Cole de mermo a sua'! - Qual o seu problema?
'Tá me tirando de otário é '? - Está me fazendo de otário? 
'Shhh... Ai, mainha' - Até hoje não se sabe a tradução. Sabe-se apenas que nas músicas de pagode, o vocalista está excitado com sua respectiva amante.
' oxi'! - Todo baiano usa essa expressão para tudo, mas um 
forasteiro nunca acerta quando usa. 
'Lá ele'! - Eu não, sai fora, ou qualquer outra situação da qual a 
pessoa queira se livrar.
​


----------



## Alandria

Uma pergunta para os portugueses:

Acho que eu nunca vi um português escrever "antes", sempre "dantes".
A palavra "antes" existe em portugal ou existe e não é muito usada?


----------



## MOC

Eu sempre usei "antes".

O "dantes" é usado em frases como:

"Já não se fazem filmes como dantes" e significa "antigamente".

Não ouvirá dizer-se por exemplo: "Tenho de preparar tudo dantes de sair." mas sim "antes de sair".


----------



## IsaC

Os portugueses usam a palavra *antes* a toda a hora!

"Vou tomar banho *antes* de jantar"; "Passa aqui *antes* de ires embora"; "*antes* tu do que eu!"; "*antes* estar calor do que frio", etc

Acho que está a pensar em situações em que se relata algo que se passava no passado. Nesse caso eu nunca digo dantes, nem sei se essa palavra existe mesmo!

"*Antes* costumava sair muito à noite"; "*antes* via sempre tv até tarde", etc

Pessoalmente não gosto de dantes, associo a português mal falado.


----------



## MOC

IsaC said:


> Os portugueses usam a palavra *antes* a toda a hora!
> 
> "Vou tomar banho *antes* de jantar"; "Passa aqui *antes* de ires embora"; "*antes* tu do que eu!"; "*antes* estar calor do que frio", etc
> 
> Acho que está a pensar em situações em que se relata algo que se passava no passado. Nesse caso eu nunca digo dantes, nem sei se essa palavra existe mesmo!
> 
> "*Antes* costumava sair muito à noite"; "*antes* via sempre tv até tarde", etc
> 
> Pessoalmente não gosto de dantes, associo a português mal falado.




Leia o meu post. Dantes não é portugues mal falado. Significa antigamente. Vem da contração de "de" com "antes".

Nos tempos de antes. D'antes. Dantes.


Quando muito seria português mal falado usar "dantes" como "antes" e não como "antigamente".


----------



## Alandria

Obrigada, Isac e MOC.


----------



## IsaC

Mas eu não disse que era português mal falado, só disse que não gosto e que me lembra português mal falado, não me soa bem.


----------



## djlaranja

Vanda said:


> Brasileiros e portugueses,
> 
> *Que tal um tópico sobre expressões típicas de uma região nossa, (que acabará, no final, sendo também usada em mais regiões) e expressões nacionais - em uso ou desuso - para que nossos amigos tenham um referencial quando "tropeçarem" por acaso em algumas delas?*
> 
> Eu começo:
> 
> *marmota *(Pernambuco/Alagoas/Paraíba também!) - uma pessoa mal vestida, fora de moda, tímida (usada no interior e provavelmente em decadência atualmente)
> 
> *atolado *(Pernambuco/Alagoas/Paraíba  também!) - tendo muito trabalho para fazer , "sufocado" de trabalho
> 
> *moço *(nacional? R. Sim!) - qualquer pessoa desconhecida, independente da idade, de quem se quer chamar a atenção. Ex. : Moço, quantas horas?
> 
> Depois eu volto com mais!


 
Vanda,

Estas aí são expressões usadas também aqui pelo nordeste do Brasil. Garanto que os pernambucanos, alagoanos e paraibanos usam tranqüilamente...

Abraço,

DJ


----------



## djlaranja

ronanpoirier said:


> Lembrei de outras enquanto tentava dormir ontem. Não sei se já foram ditas:
> 
> Roleta = Catraca
> Fichinha = Vale transporte
> *Orelhão* = Telefone público
> _*Cobrador*_ = Trocador de ônibus
> *Cumbuca* = Pote de plástico


 
ronanpoirier,

As três últimas acho que são de uso em várias partes. 
_Orelhão_, tenho certeza que é de uso nacional no Brasil.
_Cobrador_ diz-se em várias partes do país. Noutras se diz _trocador_.
_Cumbuca_ também. Há até um ditado: "Macaco velho não _bota_/_põe_ a mão em cumbuca!"

Abraço,

DJ


----------



## djlaranja

MOC said:


> O meu pai não tem quaisquer ligações à Madeira e também usa "orvalho",  e usa também outra palavra que agora não me ocorre para a mesma coisa. Tudo o que me lembro é que tinha erres.


MOC,

não seria _sereno_? 

"Vem chegando a madrugada, ô / O sereno vem caindo" (samba antigo, dos anos '50)


----------



## djlaranja

Alandria said:


> Algumas daqui de Vitória.
> 
> Estourar, cortar, bater, encher: pocar
> Ir embora: pocar fora, dar linha, vazar
> Homossexual: paca
> Pão Duro: usura
> Lagartixa: taruíra
> Desembarcar do ônibus: saltar do ônibus
> Ônibus: buzú, buzão
> Se estressar: ficar injuriado.
> Agonia: gastura
> Semáforo: sinal
> Pão francês: Pão de sal
> Legal: massa, irado, doido
> Loucuras: doideradas, doideras
> Sem graça: palha
> Tangerina: mexerica


 
Alandria, 

Exceto _pocar_, _taruíra_ e _pão-de-sal_, as demais expressões são conhecidas e usadas na minha região também (Pernambuco).

Abraço,

DJ


----------



## Odinh

Esse 'vazar' (sair, ir embora), que eu julgava ser uma gíria relativamente recente no Brasil, também é usado em Portugal com o mesmo sentido, embora lá se diga 'bazar'.


----------



## djlaranja

"Passe amanhã!" - expressão que significa: "nem pensar!", "não lhe empresto!", "negativo!"

Percata - Corruptela de alpargata, alparcata, alpercata: sandálias masculinas geralmente com correia que a prende ao calcanhar, comumente feita de couro entrelaçado. É bastante confortável para clima quente, por permitir bom arejamento dos pés e protegê-los adequadamente. Típicas do traje do vaqueiro ou do cangaceiro.
Cangaceiro - miliciano do cangaço. 
Cangaço - movimento de milícias, típico do nordeste brasileiro das três primeiras décadas do século XX, em que as milícias eram verdadeiras forças paraestatais.
Jagunço - capataz, funcionário de fazendas ou engenhos que era encarregado de fazer a segurança do grande proprietário rural (senhor-de-engenho, latifundiário) e de sua propriedade e que era municiado pelo seu "senhor".
_Nota: _Embora cada cangaceiro seja visto como um jagunço do chefe da milícia, jagunço é um termo que indica caráter de segurança privado, particular, de um proprietário, tendo portanto caráter fixo.
Os cangaceiros, por sua vez, tinham de viver de forma nômade, com apoio discreto e não-oficial de vários chefes políticos de diversas localidades, formando uma intrincada rede de apoio logístico dificilmente desvendada.

Bornal - alforje; espécie de sacola feita de couro em que o cangaceiro ou o caçador leva objetos essenciais. 

Quando lembrar outras, volto a postar.


----------



## djlaranja

Márcio Osório said:


> Dicionário de Nordestinês
> 
> Exemplos:
> 
> Pitoco = botão de som : qualquer botão, interruptor
> "Esse menino, rode aí esse _pitoco_ pra aumentar o som, por favor... Isso... obrigado!"
> 
> Dicionário de Pernambuquês
> 
> "Isso _vai dar bode_..."


 
Márcio,

E o costume de dizer, quando a pessoa é irrequieta:
_Fulano parece que tem um cotoco!_
A frase significa que ele tem uma protuberância que não o permite aquietar-se, sentar...  
Isso é pernambuquês puro!


----------



## MOC

Odinh said:


> Esse 'vazar' (sair, ir embora), que eu julgava ser uma gíria relativamente recente no Brasil, também é usado em Portugal com o mesmo sentido, embora lá se diga 'bazar'.



Veio dos PALOP como muita outra gíria portuguesa.


----------



## MOC

djlaranja said:


> Jagunço - capataz, funcionário de fazendas ou engenhos que era encarregado de fazer a segurança do grande proprietário rural (senhor-de-engenho, latifundiário) e de sua propriedade e que era municiado pelo seu "senhor".



Isso é engraçado porque apesar de jagunço também existir aqui (não sei se é regional),  tem um significado completamente diferente. Por exemplo: "És muita jagunço", quer dizer que é muito trapalhão e só faz confusão.


----------



## Vanda

E por causa dessa jagunçaiada toda, acabei descobrindo que a palavra vem de zaguncho - (Variante de zarguncho; possessivo do mal) = Arma de arremesso, semelhante à azagaia


----------



## tom_in_bahia

*das trevas* - ruim, não em boa condição
*cortar nos oi* (ortografia é complicado pra mim - é de Minas/interior Bahia)  - dormir
Em inglês --> "get/catch some shut-eye"
*bater no sono* - pass out (in the sense of slang for fall asleep), conk out

*chutar o balde* - (not what it looks like!) ficar com raiva...em inglês, "to kick the bucket" (ao pé da letra) quer dizer morrer.

*oi vei! - *(sounds like Oy vey! but no where near in meaning) hey, man/bro/dude.

Alguns amigos desenvolveram as suas próprias gírias baseadas algumas na língua inglesa, por exemplo: 

*polystation - *repetidamente, repetetiva (ligado com o sistema de videogame, "polystation" que tem uma propaganda que fala dos 600 games, mas são os mesmos 6 jogos repetidos 100 vezes)*
frónrel - *_lit. _from hell, in my opinion, like rad or killer


----------



## Carlospalmar

Vanda said:


> Brasileiros e portugueses,
> 
> *Que tal um tópico sobre expressões típicas de uma região nossa, (que acabará, no final, sendo também usada em mais regiões) e expressões nacionais - em uso ou desuso - para que nossos amigos tenham um referencial quando "tropeçarem" por acaso em algumas delas?*
> 
> Eu começo:
> 
> *marmota *(Minas Gerais) - uma pessoa mal vestida, fora de moda, tímida (usada no interior e provavelmente em decadência atualmente)
> 
> *atolado *(MG) - tendo muito trabalho para fazer , "sufocado" de trabalho
> 
> *sô *(MG) reduzido de senhor - qualquer pessoa . Ex.: Que isso, sô?
> 
> *sá *(norte de MG) - reduzido de senhora - qualquer pessoa, inclusive homem. Ex.: Tem base não, sá (quando se acha que algo não pode ser verdade)
> 
> *moço *(nacional?) - qualquer pessoa desconhecida, independente da idade, de quem se quer chamar a atenção. Ex. : Moço, quantas horas?
> 
> *Nó!* (nacional?) - reduzido de Nossa Senhora! - interjeiçao de surpresa
> 
> *sungar* (norte de MG) - levantar qualquer coisa
> 
> *jirau *(norte de MG) - um suporte feito de bambu, normalmente- tipo de balcão- onde se colocam panelas para escorrer depois de lavadas
> 
> *casinha* (MG) - tipo de banheiro rudimentar, fora da casa principal, típico de roça
> 
> Depois eu volto com mais!


 
Vanda:
Parabens por a sua idéa de passar essas palavras. O que ajudará muito a nós estrangeiros, é pôr exemplos ou seja, "collocations" ou "chunks of language" para aprender a usa-las. 
Obrigado.
Cumprimentos
C.


----------



## ronanpoirier

http://www.vivernocampo.com.br/tradicoes/dicionario2.htm

A quem possa interessar.


----------



## Outsider

O Jonquiliser "postou" este pdf noutro tópico acerca da palavra "imos", mas eu estive a ler o texto, e é bom de mais para passar despercebido. 

A Língua Portuguesa no Alto Minho


----------



## Benvindo

Alguém poderia me indicar alguma fonte de *provérbios cômicos* na internet*?* Na falta, só para dar umas risadas e refletir sobre a legendária sabedoria popular (de todos os povos) sugiro começarmos uma lista com os exemplos abaixo, que apareceram no thread/cordão *melhor um mal conhecido que um bem para conhecer* do fórum de português:

_-_ Em rio que tem piranha, jacaré nada de costas. (Contribuição do Macunaíma)
- Prefiro um asno que me leve a um cavalo que me derrube. (Benvindo)
- Jacaré que vacila vira bolsa de madame. (Macunaíma)
- Andorinha que anda com morcego amanhece de cabeça para baixo. (Macunaíma)
- Galo que segue pato morre afogado. (Bhagavan dasa)
- Barata esperta não atravessa galinheiro. (Benvindo)
- Passarinho que come pedra sabe o cu (desculpem) que tem. (Ricardo Tavares)

Gostaria de conhecer provérbios desse tipo não só do português, mas também do espanhol, do galego, do inglês, do francês, do italiano... e de qualquer outra língua, se possível com as traduções (literais e idiomáticas) em português, espanhol, inglês ("a rooster-which-follows-a duck-dies-drowned") , ... se possível. Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Benvindo, já temos um tópico sobre ditados brasileiros e portugueses nos nossos recursos:
expressões regionais / nacionais.


----------



## olivinha

Vou acrescentar aqui uma expressão que a minha irmã, que mora no Rio, tem usado muito ultimamente: _0800_ (zero-oitocentos) = _grátis_.
_Ontem a firma onde trabalho ofereceu um jantar num restaurante chiquérrimo, com champanhe e caviar, e detalhe, tudo 0800._ 
Achei muito engraçada e criativa.

EDIT: Acho que devo explicar que 0800 é o prefixo comum para ligações telefónicas grátis.


----------



## Vanda

O 0800 já é "universal" em Minas também, além do "de greitis" ou "de gratis" (pronunciado como no primeiro exemplo). O pessoal não deixa por menos. 

E por falar em ouvir recentemente, hoje ouvi uma expressão que não ouvia há muito tempo. Acho que é mineira, mas nunca se sabe, né? Já ouviram falar em ingresia?
*ingresia = linguagem arrevesada; barulho, berreiro, confusão.* 
Nos grotões de Minas ainda se usa e fico me perguntando: será que vem de _inglês_? É bem possível de ser da mesma origem do uai, ou seja, os mineiros aqui da região (Sabará, Mariana, etc.) ouvindo os engenheiros britânicos falarem em inglês entre si (linguagem arrevesada) e apelidarem de ingresia a tudo aquilo que eles não davam conta de entender...


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> O Jonquiliser "postou" este pdf noutro tópico acerca da palavra "imos", mas eu estive a ler o texto, e é bom de mais para passar despercebido.
> 
> A Língua Portuguesa no Alto Minho


 
Só agora li esse texto, e está muito bom.  Deu-me nostalgia lê-lo porque muitas dessas palavras/expressões eu usava/ouvia muito quando criança e depois deixei de usar e mesmo de ouvir. Hoje em dia muitos desses "falares" estão restritos à zona fronteiriça. Ainda há não muito tempo (15 anos talvez), falava-se assim (em geral - não digo que se usassem todas as expressões sem excepção) em toda a região a norte do Porto.


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> E por falar em ouvir recentemente, hoje ouvi uma expressão que não ouvia há muito tempo. Acho que é mineira, mas nunca se sabe, né? Já ouviram falar em ingresia?
> *ingresia = linguagem arrevesada; barulho, berreiro, confusão.*
> Nos grotões de Minas ainda se usa e fico me perguntando: será que vem de _inglês_? É bem possível de ser da mesma origem do uai, ou seja, os mineiros aqui da região (Sabará, Mariana, etc.) ouvindo os engenheiros britânicos falarem em inglês entre si (linguagem arrevesada) e apelidarem de ingresia a tudo aquilo que eles não davam conta de entender...


 
Gilberto Freyre cita essa palavra em C-G & Senzala --ou Sobrados e Mucambos, não me lembro-- como surgida depois da abertura dos portos à navegação estrangeira, após a chegada da família real em 1808. Da Inglaterra vieram equipamentos com os quais os brasileiros até então nunca tinham tido contato --máquinas e motores a vapor, etc. Essa parafernália, que requeria mão-de-obra especializada para manusear, era considerada "complicada" pelos brasileiros (que nem precisavam delas, já que a mão-de-obra era escrava e ninguém precisava se preocupar com produtividade e redução de custos). Por serem, a maioria, inglesas, essas máquinas e as técnicas envolvidas na sua operação eram consideradas "coisas de ingleses", "inglesias", que virou *ingresias*. Ingresia virou, assim, sinônimo de coisa complicada e sem jeito e geralmente de pouca serventia.
......................

Algumas expressões da minha parte de Minas Gerais:

"Eu *lá vinha* do Serro ontem e assim que eu *apeei* do ônibis caiu um *toró* de *cachorro beber água em pé*! *A valência* foi que eu levei um guarda-chuva."

Lá vir, Lá ir: usa-se muito _lá_ com os verbos_ ir_ e _vir_. Isso é bem típico de Minas
Apear: descer (não só de animais, mas de veículos também)
Toró: chuva forte, tempestade
A Valência: usado para falar de um acaso feliz ou de algo que se mostrou útil

"Eu encontrei o Zé do Abíllio no caminho pra cá. Ele _lá vinha_ *tocando uma bicicleta*, passou por mim e nem me *saudou*."

*Tocar bicicleta* é uma construção que eu nunca ouvi fora da minha região (tocar um rebanho é comum), e *saudar* com o sentido de *cumprimentar* é formal e raríssimamente usado na fala.

"Toda vez que alguém vai na casa dela, a Joana faz broa, bolinho de chuva, café; *dá prosa*, oferece frutas do quintal para levar. Ela *espoda* muito bem as visitas."

Não faço a menor idéia da origem desta palavra. *Espodar* na minha terra quer dizer receber bem (visitas). *Dar prosa* é conversar, dar atenção.

"A *serração* estava tão baixa que não dava para enxergar nem o sino da igreja"

Serração: neblina.

Eu sei que logo, logo eu vou lembrar de mais um monte...

Macunaíma


----------



## faranji

Vanda said:


> E por falar em ouvir recentemente, hoje ouvi uma expressão que não ouvia há muito tempo. Acho que é mineira, mas nunca se sabe, né? Já ouviram falar em ingresia?
> *ingresia = linguagem arrevesada; barulho, berreiro, confusão.*
> Nos grotões de Minas ainda se usa e fico me perguntando: será que vem de _inglês_? É bem possível de ser da mesma origem do uai, ou seja, os mineiros aqui da região (Sabará, Mariana, etc.) ouvindo os engenheiros britânicos falarem em inglês entre si (linguagem arrevesada) e apelidarem de ingresia a tudo aquilo que eles não davam conta de entender...


 
Cara Vanda, acho que você falou nisso _*só pro inglês ver*_.

Só umas poucas palavras e expressões que acho curiosas e engraçadas:

*Égua de ti!* - Nem sei explicar direito o significado dessa interjeição reprovativa, muito usada em Pará. _Égua de ti, menino!_

*Dar um ninja* - Sumir repentinamente, sair de fininho.

*Broder* - Do inglês _brother_, virou sinónimo de gente boa, sangue bom. Na Bahia é frequente escuta-lo até aplicado a mulheres. _Ela parece meio chata, mas na verdade é broderzinha._

*Caô caô* - Papo furado, lero lero.

*Brown* - adj. Brega, cafona, baixo astral. _O cara é muito brown_.

*Legalaise* - adj. Isso já é gíria soteropolitana pesada. Um barzinho o boteco _legalaise _(proparoxítona; é pra pronunciar as quatro sílabas!) é aquele no qual você pode fumar un baseado sem perigo da polícia aparecer. Acho que vem daquela música do Peter Tosh, _Legalize It (Don't Criticize It)._

*Bolo doido* _-_ adj. Porra louca, mais também farrão, gandaieiro.

*Qualira *- Homem homossexual. Esquisita, né? Até hoje não conhecí ninguém fora de São Luis do Maranhão que conheça a palavra. Lá e usadíssima.


----------



## Vanda

Faranji, como não sou "inglês" e não me contento só em ver,  fui correndo procurar sobre a origem do qualira (fiquei intrigada). Pois aqui está:
tem a ver com os carnavais de São Luis.


> ...em um desses blocos havia um rapaz afeminado que se destacava por tocar lira ... Daí sempre que ele aparecia as pessoas gritavam: "lá vem ele com a lira" e nisso foi diminuindo a frase "com a lira" até chegar a "qualira".


----------



## faranji

Valeu, Vanda

Se non é lero lero vero, é ben trovato!!


----------



## Lost_in_Words

*Este sítio está de pantanas = todo desarrumado.*


Alguém sabe a origem da expressão "de pantanas"? Tenho curiosidade. 

Remember another one:

*Vi-me grego para*... ("sair dali", por exemplo) = Ter muitas dificuldades em conseguir 

*É tudo à grande e à francesa* = Quando nos referimos a algo grande, vistoso chamativo. Pode ser um objecto, um sítio ou apenas a uma acção ou conjunto de acções.


----------



## Benvindo

Robinvn said:


> Ouvi várias vezes em Bauru.. Se quiser, posso dar referências
> Pistola: bravo, zangado, como em "Fiquei pistola com essa amiga sua"


 

- - -
Confirmo. O uso é _ficar + [uma] + *pistola*_ = _ficar *puto [da vida]*_
"Pedrão _ficou [uma] pistola_ quando soube que a mulher tinha torrado o 13o no shopping."

E as inevitáveis gírias escatológicas, alguém já se lembrou delas?
[defecar:]
- passar um fax (antigamente, um telegrama)
- largar um barro
- escorregar um moreno
- botar o charuto no beiço
- fazer o número 2 (acho que esta é universal)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Benvindo said:


> E as inevitáveis gírias escatológicas, alguém já se lembrou delas?
> [defecar:]
> - passar um fax (antigamente, um telegrama)
> - largar um barro
> - escorregar um moreno
> - botar o charuto no beiço
> - fazer o número 2 (acho que esta é universal)


...falar com o Barroso


----------



## djlaranja

"Lavei a égua!"
Um provérbio que significa: tirei grande vantagem, fiz um bom jogo (ou uma boa quantia, num jogo de azar).

"Tirou o pé da lama"
Significa que um jogador acertou na sorte grande ou que, no caso de algum empresário/comerciante ter fechado um bom negócio, que lhe rendeu um bom lucro, uma quantia vultosa. Neste caso, significa que alguém saiu-se muito bem em termos financeiros, deixando a situação difícil em que se encontrava.

Bom fim de ano!
Feliz ano novo!

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## gstsrg

edupa said:


> Realmente, esta expressão é amplamente usada, já há muito tempo, pelo que consta.
> 
> Um 'chute' sobre o significado desta palavra seria imaginarmos que, numa festa de gala alguém condecorado recebesse uma faixa. Essa pessoa condecorada obviamente não pagaria por nada (comes e bebes).
> 
> Mas essa é só uma aposta mesmo!
> 
> Muito interessante a pergunta. A averigüar!
> 
> Abraços!


 
Conheci hoje o site. Desculpem se eu estiver postando demais. É empolgação de principiante. Vou postar algumas respostas seguidas sobre o *cearês*, linguajar ou "dialeto" do cearense.

Aqui no Ceará é muito utilizada (recentemente) a expressão "na faixa" para grátis. Não faço a mínima idéia (ou ideia, nem sei mais) de sua origem. 

Aqui também se usa muito as expressões comerciais CIF (para de graça, tudo incluído) ou FOB (para pagar ou entrar com alguma quantia ou coisa). Por exemplo, alguém lhe convida para um churrasco na casa de um colega ou conhecido ou para uma festa e você pergunta´: É tudo CIF ou é FOB?


----------



## gstsrg

Vanda said:


> Mais....
> *boiola *(nacional) - homem gay
> *sapatão* (nacional) - mulher gay


 
*Em cearês:*

boiola = *baitola (pronuncia-se bái-tô-la) ou balde ("neologismo"). *

*No Maranhão é qualira.*

sapatão = *saboeira (em desuso e extremante chula). De "fazer sabão". Sexo entre mulheres. "Fulana e sicrana estavam fazendo sabão".*


----------



## Guigo

Gosto muito da expressão nordestina: _dar um cheiro_...

Lembro-me de minha filha, pequenina então, falando em 'me dar um cheiro'; era tudo o que eu mais queria!  Elazinha, apesar de carioca, era influenciada pela avó materna, pernambucana.

No caso, 'cheiro' pode ser mesmo um cheirinho suave, no cangote ou um beijinho ou um afago, um carinho.


----------



## djlaranja

gstsrg said:


> sapatão = *saboeira (em desuso e extremante chula). De "fazer sabão". Sexo entre mulheres. "Fulana e sicrana estavam fazendo sabão".*


 
Outro dia alguém que não tem o Português como primeira língua pediu ajuda e tinha a expressão "fazer sabão". Eu não quis dizer porque achei que fosse muito própria de Pernambuco a expressão. E o contexto (ou a falta dele) não permitia dizer exatamente se era essa a conotação.

Entrou em desuso e é muito chula, mesmo, a expressão. Aliás, é um fenômeno de nossos tempos. Se um comunicador consagra uma expressão (no caso foi "sapatão" alguns anos atrás) parece que os sinônimos regionais perdem a força.

Acho que isto aconteceu com os sinônimos de _sapatão_, que foi um termo popularizado em todo o Brasil por Chacrinha, _o velho guerreiro_. Os que não o conhecem podem ler sobre ele um pouco aqui

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## gstsrg

Outras palavras, expressões, do *cearês*:

** Ispilicute* (bonitinha). Do inglês "she's pretty cute". Diz a lenda, ou é verdade, que surgiu na segunda guerra para denominar as "coca-colas", moças de Fortaleza que namoravam os soldados americanos. Na época tinha significado pejorativo. Hoje é apenas uma expressão engraçada sem qualquer intenção ofensiva. "Fulana é (ou está) toda ispilicute"; 

** Frescar *(tirar onda, curtir com a cara). Tanto pode ofender (entre estranhos) como ser tratado como brincadeira entre pessoas amigas ou em situações descontraídas (carnaval, show de humor). "Fulano fresca com todo mundo" "Fresque não, "tô" falando sério.";

** Botar boneco* (fazer ou gostar de confusão). "Fulano é muito *bonequeiro*". "Sicrano bebeu demais e botou o maior boneco do mundo na festa";

** Fazer mercantil *(ir às compras no supermercado). Do Mercantil São José, primeiro supermercado de Fortaleza. Havia uma propaganda famosa dessa empresa: "Cearense faz mercantil".


----------



## MPA

Algumas do Rio Grande do Sul:
*Tri:* serve para aumentar o sentido de uma qualidade ou defeito - Esse fórum é tri legal.
*Baita:* serve para aumentar o sentido de algo - Ele levou um soco e ficou com um baita olho roxo.
*Guri:* pessoa jovem, no feminino é guria - Esse guri é meu filho.


----------



## gstsrg

Outras de *cearês*:

Respondemos: - vou não, sei não, vendo não, calo não;


Não pronunciamos, no cotidiano, "de jeito e maneira", de jeito nenhum, o nh ou o lh. Falamos Zézim, Fortim (nome de cidade) etc. Em Sâo Paulo a Ferroviária de Araraquara é chamada de ferrinha. O nosso Ferroviário é chamado, até na imprensa escrita, de ferrim. Filho é fí (pronuncia-se _fíe, o e com som de i_). Filhinho é _fíim_. Velho é véi. Lembrem do Véi (e não velho ou véio) Zuza, do Chico Anísio.

Em nosso laconismo espartano chegamos ao cúmulo de cortar ao meio a palavra meio. Falamos *mêi*. "Sai do mêi".

Por último, Ceará, aqui, fala-se _Siará_ e não Cêará ou Céara. É igual a Siriguela e não ceriguela.

Não digo que falar assim é bonito ou correto. Pra mim é bonito, correto ou não. O rio que corre na minha aldeia, aldeota, estou batendo na porta pra lhe aperrear, é mais bonito que o Tejo.


----------



## Guigo

MPA said:


> Algumas do Rio Grande do Sul:
> *Tri:* serve para aumentar o sentido de uma qualidade ou defeito - Esse fórum é tri legal.
> *Baita:* serve para aumentar o sentido de algo - Ele levou um soco e ficou com um baita olho roxo.
> *Guri:* pessoa jovem, no feminino é guria - Esse guri é meu filho.


 
Do RS, os irmãos Kleiton & Kledir foram responsáveis por difundir, através da música, para o resto do Brasil, algumas expressões ótimas, como:

- _deu pra ti_: adeus, tchau
- _cobertor de orelha_: namorado,a

Aqui no Rio de Janeiro, temos também algumas expressões interessantes:

- _mamão com açúcar_: coisa fácil
- _ficar _(com alguém): namorar sem compromisso
- _tomar uma volta_: ser enganado
- _arroz de festa_: pessoa que é encontrada em vários lugares


----------



## MPA

Guigo said:


> Do RS, os irmãos Kleiton & Kledir foram responsáveis por difundir, através da música, para o resto do Brasil, algumas expressões ótimas, como:
> 
> - _deu pra ti_: adeus, tchau
> - _cobertor de orelha_: namorado,a


Não gosto do deu pra ti, prefiro dizer tchau ou até mais.





Guigo said:


> Aqui no Rio de Janeiro, temos também algumas expressões interessantes:
> 
> - _mamão com açúcar_: coisa fácil
> - _ficar _(com alguém): namorar sem compromisso
> - _tomar uma volta_: ser enganado
> - _arroz de festa_: pessoa que é encontrada em vários lugares


Ficar e mamão com açúcar eu já ouvi por aqui. Só que a do mamão era com morango, ai a frase mudou para "acha que a vida é um moranguinho?", como se perguntasse se a vida é fácil.


----------



## Denis555

Benvindo said:


> - - -
> 
> E as inevitáveis gírias escatológicas, alguém já se lembrou delas?
> [defecar:]
> - passar um fax (antigamente, um telegrama)
> - largar um barro
> - escorregar um moreno
> - botar o charuto no beiço
> - fazer o número 2 (acho que esta é universal)


 
Uma relacionada!

*'Tar cagando mole pra = Não se importar nada com.* _Também _('tar cagando e andando pra)


----------



## nowar

djlaranja said:


> Outro dia alguém que não tem o Português como primeira língua pediu ajuda e tinha a expressão "fazer sabão".
> DJL




Um dos castigos antigo que os padres davam às crianças quando estas diziam asneiras era por sabão na sua boca durante um tempo (claro que era no tempo em que o sabam era feito de pura gordura animal!!).

Portanto quando alguem estava "a fazer sabão" = "estava de castigo".

Pode ser usado quando alguém diz asneiras/ está dizendo baboseiras "está fazendo sabão".


----------



## nowar

Lost_in_Words said:


> *Este sítio está de pantanas = todo desarrumado.*
> 
> 
> Alguém sabe a origem da expressão "de pantanas"? Tenho curiosidade.



De "pantanas" tem expressões similares como, de "patas para o ar" ou de "pernas para o ar"  !
Estive a "fuçar" mais um pouco, encontrei correlações com a palavra Espanhola "pantalones" que significa "calças", e pode ter derivado, por aportuguesamento, para esta expressão.

*É tudo à grande e à francesa* = é uma expressão com origem nas invasões francesas em que o General Junot depois de invadir e tomar posição em território Português, ocupou um palacete no centro de Portugal.  Começou a dar grandes festas com muito vinho e champagne e muito de comer. O povo andava a passar fome porque os franceses confiscavam as colheitas e enquanto isso viam os franceses a celebrar a sua vitória (de pouca dura) "à grande e à francesa".


----------



## nowar

A vanda *escreveu
casinha* (MG) - tipo de banheiro rudimentar, fora da casa principal, típico de roça. 
A expressão também é usada em portugal, mais no sul onde o sistema de despejos era fora da casa.
*
Casa-de-banho (PT/PT)* -(coloq) washing compartiment, banheiro, servicios

*Vou dar água ao cavalo (PT/PT)* - expressão do inglês "i'm gona water my worse" que sgnificar mictar, mijar

*fazer xi-xi (pt/pt)* - expressão com origem em macau (china) que significa mictar

*vou escrever à familia (pt/pt)* - defeca. Usa-se entre jovem amigos para expressar que não se tem saudades da familia

*que galo ! (pt/pt)* - que azar !  

*fazer um galo (pt/pt)* - inchaço na cabeça provocado por uma pancada

*cantar de galo (pt/pt)* - armar-se em bom, fazer-se de valente

*outro galo cantaria (pt/pt)* - a história teria sido diferente 

*cada macaco no seu galho (pt/pt)* - cada um com a sua função

*ter macacos no sotão **(pt/pt)* - (alt estás com macaquinhos no sotão) - entrar em paranoia 

*que chouriço ! (pt/pt)* - num jogo de bilhar quando se poe um bola por sorte

*Que vaca ! / G'anda vaca ! (pt/pt)* - grande sorte 

*o tipo é corno (pt/pt)* - a mulher enganou-o com outro homem

*engolir um sapo (pt/pt)* - ter de ouvir uma coisa que não se gostou e ter de ficar calado

*paneleiro **(pt/pt)* - asneira. Homosexual 

*azeiteiro (pt/pt)* - asneira estupido imbecil
Dois estudantes encontraram, numa estrada, um azeiteiro com um burro carregado de bilhas de azeite. Os estudantes estavam sem dinheiro; por isso, decidiram roubar  o animal. Enquanto o pobre homem seguia o seu caminho,  um deles tirou a *_cabeçada do burro_ e colocou-a no pescoço. O outro estudante fugiu com o animal e a carga. De repente, o azeiteiro olhou para trás e viu um rapaz em vez do burro.
Nesse momento, o estudante exclamou: «Ah! senhor, quanto lhe agradeço ter-me dado uma pancada na cabeça! *_Quebrou-me o encanto_ que durante tantos anos me fez ser burro!...» O azeiteiro tirou o chapéu e disse-lhe: «Afinal, o meu burro estava enfeitiçado! Perdi o meu*_ganha-pão_! Peço-lhe muitos perdões por tê-lo maltratado tanta vez -  mas que quer? - o senhor era muito teimoso!»

-  Está perdoado, bom homem! - disse o estudante. O que lhe peço é que me deixe em paz.

O pobre azeiteiro lamentou-se porque já não podia vender o azeite. Então, foi pedir dinheiro a um compadre para ir à feira comprar outro burro. Quando lá chegou, viu um estudante a vender o seu burro. O azeiteiro pensou que o rapaz se tinha transformado, outra vez, num animal! Aproximou-se do burro e gritou com toda a força: «Olhe, senhor burro, quem o não conhecer que o compre».

(adaptado)
						Conto Tradicional  Português recolhido por _Adolfo Coelho_​  *cabeçada do burro (pt/pt)(pop.). *Peça de couro que se coloca na cabeça deste animal para o obrigar a seguir em frente.


*Quebrou-me o encanto **(pt/pt) **(pop.). *Expressão que significa interromper um efeito mágico, um feitiço.


*ganha-pão **(pt/pt) **(pop.).* Meio de subsistir  e de viver.


*tó-tó (pt/pt)* (calão) pateta, parvo

*estou a fisgar uma (pt/pt) (pop)* - tenho um plano

*fazer finca pé (pt/pt) (pop)* - teimar

*careta (pt/pt) (calão)* - antiquado, que não aprova uma modernice


----------



## nowar

Outsider said:


> Nunca ouvi dizer "machimbombo" em Portugal. Onde é que se usa?



ma.chim.bom.bo  masculino

Originalmente referia-se ao sistema de  ascensor mecânico para ladeiras íngrimes que era movido por um sistema hidraulico com bombas

Depois o termo generalizou-se aos primeiros autocarros a gasoleo.

É usado ainda na Madeira e Moçambique e refere-se aos  autocarros de transportes públicos;


No Brasil foi modificado para maxambomba.


----------



## nowar

Zerbinanovski said:


> É bom lembrar que também se usa a forma "chavo" ou "chava", com o mesmo sentido de "chaval" e "chavala" - ou seja, um forma reduzida de tais palavras - tanto na Espanha quanto na América espanhola.



Nos paises latino-amaericanos  usa-se o calão "chavo" ou "chava" como abreviatura "chaval" e "chavala", que são usados na Espanha .

Em Portugal usou-se durante algum tempo   as expressões "chaválo" e "chavála"/"chavalinha" no sentido de rapaz/rapariga jovem.

Existe um expressão em portugal* aquilo "não vale um chavo" *que quer dizer que não vale nada. Tem origem na depreciação das coisas espanholas.


----------



## nowar

Vanda said:


> Mais...
> *picuinha *(nacional) - atitude ou dito cujo intuito é contrariar, aborrecer outrem; pirraça, provocação, hostilidade um tanto gratuita, prevenção, desconfiança, implicância, cisma.
> Ex. : Não sou de ficar por aí com picuinha.



*Picuinhas (pt/pt)* - pessoa muito minuciosa, que incomoda-se com tudo, chata(o), aborrecida(o)
Ex:  ele/ela é muito picuinhas ! está sempre a reclamar com tudo !


----------



## nowar

Vanda said:


> Brasileiros e portugueses,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Atolado *(MG) - tendo muito trabalho para fazer , "sufocado" de trabalho
> 
> *"Tenho trabalho até aos cabelos"* *(pt/pt) - *Também se usa em Portugal,como  alternativa.
> 
> *"Estou pelos cabelos" (pt/pt) - *já não aguento mais .
> 
> 
> *Sô *(MG) reduzido de senhor - qualquer pessoa . Ex.: Que isso, sô?
> 
> *Sôr (pt/pt)* (calão) - abreviatura de senhor.
> *Stôr (pt/pt)* (calão) - abreviatura de professor .
> *Soutôr (pt/pt)* (calão/pop) - abreviatura de Senhor Doutor.
> 
> *Moço *(nacional?) - qualquer pessoa desconhecida, independente da idade, de quem se quer chamar a atenção. Ex. : "Moço, quantas horas?".
> 
> *Moço (pt/pt) - *referência antiga aos criados / serviçais geralmente jovens (moços de servir) e nas propriedades agricolas geralmente entregues pelas familias para serem "usados" nas tarefas mais sujas do tratamento dos animais. Na escala social ficavam acima dos que tratavam de sol-a-sol na terra.
> 
> Quando se refere a actividades hifenava-se a actividade:
> Ex : moça-de-servir, moço-de-estrebaria.
> 
> Mais recente, e relativo ao comércio, usava-se também hifenado. Ex. moço-de-recados.
> 
> Evoluiu no uso citadino para se referir aos jovens com estatuto (adolescentes com ofício (trabalho)) em oposição a :
> *Magano / manganão (pt/pt)* - jovem mal comportado, "estróina"/estóina, indolente .
> 
> Usa-se mais no norte de Portugal seja no feminino :
> "- Aquela moça veste-se muito bem !";
> "- É boa moça ! ".
> Seja no masculino:
> "- Coitado do moço ! o que havia de lhe aconteçer !"
> "- Diz ao moço para ir à taberna !"
> 
> Os moços no uso antigo eram:
> *"Pau para toda a obra" (pt/pt)* - serviam para todos os trabalhos, servente
> Esta expressão tem origem na refência à madeira enquanto material de construção que pela sua boa qualidade podia ser usada várias vezes.
> 
> Na origem da palavra está a palavra castelhano "MOZO", que tem aproximadamente o mesmo significado.
Click to expand...


----------



## Denis555

Olá, 
Para os estrangeiros:
Lembrem-se de que uma expressão que seja usada em uma região ou país não necessariamente não seja usada em outros lugares!
Várias das expressões dadas por NOWAR são usadas no Brasil:



nowar said:


> *cantar de galo (pt/pt)* - armar-se em bom, fazer-se de valente
> 
> *cada macaco no seu galho (pt/pt)* - cada um com a sua função
> 
> *o tipo é corno (pt/pt)* - a mulher enganou-o com outro homem
> 
> *engolir um sapo (pt/pt)* - ter de ouvir uma coisa que não se gostou e ter de ficar calado
> 
> *Quebrou-me o encanto **(pt/pt) **(pop.). *Expressão que significa interromper um efeito mágico, um feitiço.
> 
> *ganha-pão **(pt/pt) **(pop.).* Meio de subsistir e de viver.
> 
> *careta (pt/pt) (calão)* - antiquado, que não aprova uma modernice
> 
> *fazer xi-xi (pt/pt)* - expressão com origem em macau (china) que significa mictar


 
Essa última o dicionário Aurélio diz que é uma expressão brasileira!:
*XIXI*
[Voc. onom.]

*Substantivo masculino.*

*1.* Bras. Fam. V. _urina_. 
*2.* Bras. N.E. V. _garoa_1 (3). 

*Fazer xixi. *1. Bras. Fam. V. _urinar _(1).

© O Novo Dicionário Aurélio da Língua Portuguesa.




O dicionário Houaiss também diz a mesma coisa, mas comenta que poderia ser de influência africana.


----------



## Sara Braga

Mirmã >> Junção de Minha+irmã
Oxe! >> INterjeição que indica uma supresa, raiva, susto.. etcc.etc
Der mi livre >> Deus me livre
mar mininu >> MAs menino, (exortação) 
Zuada >> Barulho
"abusei doces">> Quer dizer q "enjoei" doces 
Muié >> Mulher ( usado no incio ou final de frases) ex: Ô muié, quando que você vai na minha casa?
Muiézinha>> mulherzinha

Epressões usadas no Maranhão, e algumas no nordeste inteiro.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

nowar said:


> ma.chim.bom.bo  masculino
> 
> Originalmente referia-se ao sistema de ascensor mecânico para ladeiras íngrimes que era movido por um sistema hidraulico com bombas
> 
> Depois o termo generalizou-se aos primeiros autocarros a gasoleo.
> 
> É usado ainda na Madeira e Moçambique e refere-se aos autocarros de transportes públicos;
> 
> 
> No Brasil foi modificado para maxambomba.


 
também se diz em Angola!


----------



## Denis555

nowar said:


> ma.chim.bom.bo  masculino
> 
> Originalmente referia-se ao sistema de ascensor mecânico para ladeiras íngrimes que era movido por um sistema hidraulico com bombas
> 
> Depois o termo generalizou-se aos primeiros autocarros a gasoleo.
> 
> É usado ainda na Madeira e Moçambique e refere-se aos autocarros de transportes públicos;
> 
> 
> No Brasil foi modificado para maxambomba.


 
*Só para deixar claro, uma observação:*
No Brasil *maxambomba* não significa *ônibus* (*autocarro* em Portugal).

Ver no Michaelis:
*ma.xam.bom.ba*
_sf _(_ingl machine pump_)* 1* Caminho de ferro.* 2* Veículo velho ou tosco.* 3* Pesado carro movido a vapor que se usou em Porto Alegre, durante pouco tempo.* 4*_ pop_ O tronco humano.* 5* Trole que se usa nos portos do rio Taquari para o serviço de carga e descarga dos vapores. 

(c) 1998 Editora Melhoramentos Ltda.


----------



## Lusitania

No Algarve também se utiliza a expressão "*uai mãe*!" nos mesmos termos referidos aqui, também existe um Dicionário de Algarvio. Na maior parte dos casos são palavras inventadas mas muitos penso que vieram de Espanha. 

*charola* - que significa tabuleiro em Espanha, no Algarve utiliza-se "foi de charola", já nem dizem o resto, quer dizer que se a pessoa de charola foi levado rapidamente para o hospital.

*pipi da tabela *- é um/a menino/a chique.

*tem avondo *- já chega

*está simpre - *tem pouco sal

*deu-lhe uma chincada* - a pessoa está em baixo de forma

*endereços *- adereços colocados numa pessoa.

*mordesadas - *dentadas

*angas* - ânsias

*destanhada *- desavergonhada

No Algarve também se comem as palavras como na Andaluzia. Ouvir as pessoas mais velhas a falar é muito engraçado. Se bem que umas legendas ajudavam.
Entendo mais facilmente uma pessoa do Brasil do que muitas vezes a minha avó!


----------



## MOC

Lusitania said:


> *deu-lhe uma chincada* - a pessoa está em baixo de forma
> 
> 
> No Algarve também se comem as *palavras* como na Andaluzia. Ouvir as pessoas mais velhas a falar é muito engraçado. Se bem que umas legendas ajudavam.


 
As letras. 

Mas não exageremos. "Comem-se" sobretudo vogais finais. Na Andaluzia, sobretudo em Cádiz, comem-se vogais, consoantes, sílabas completas. 

Quanto à expressão de cima, por aqui quer dizer que "mordeu".


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Que bom que encontrei "nativos de algarvio" porque tive bastante contacto há anos com alguns, da zona do sotavento, e lembro-me de alguns termos bastante diversos do meu habitual "lisboeta" e do meu "beirão" natal. (Obs: alguns destes meus algarvios eram originários do Baixo Alentejo).

Assim acrescento à vossa lista:

assomar-se (à porta, à janela) - ir, espreitar
frade - abóbora
fradinho - feijão frade
migas - açorda
sopinha fervida - sopa de pão com ovo e coentros
comida de panela - cozido ou guisado
papo-seco - carcaça
ervilhana - amendoins
equipo - equipamento
marafado - zangado, chato
enzonêro - garganeiro, egoísta
canito - cãozinho


Pode ser que me lembre de mais... não queria nada esquecer o que aprendi, acho esta variedade de termos riquíssima!


----------



## Lusitania

MOC said:


> As letras.
> 
> Mas não exageremos. "Comem-se" sobretudo vogais finais. Na Andaluzia, sobretudo em Cádiz, comem-se vogais, consoantes, sílabas completas.
> 
> Quanto à expressão de cima, por aqui quer dizer que "mordeu".


 
Sim, é verdade 

A minha avô diz *deu-lhe uma chincada *como quem diz *deu-lhe um fanico*.

Mas no Algarve também se comem sílabas como quando dizem "*Mó*" ou "*Mô*" ou "*déb*"

*Éi ou na* *éi*? 

(já parece uma canção dos Íris!)


----------



## MOC

Como curiosidade, no Ribatejo (ou em zonas do Ribatejo) esse fenómeno também acontece. 
Quando andava na faculdade, partilhei apartamento com um ribatejano que dizia com grande frequência "Ê nâ sê" (Eu não sei), o que aos ouvidos de um estrangeiro soaria totalmente diferente da forma que eu, que sendo nortenho pronuncio as vogais todas (e ocasionalmente algumas que não existem ) pronunciaria.

Não acontece portanto apenas a sul do tejo, embora seja mais frequente no Algarve. No centro-norte é que não acontece de certeza.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

MOC said:


> Como curiosidade, no Ribatejo (ou em zonas do Não acontece portanto apenas a sul do tejo, embora seja mais frequente no Algarve. No centro-norte é que não acontece de certeza.


 
Hem? Errado, na serra da Estrela e na região de Viseu diz-se:

Viage
Garage
Está uma friage

etc...


----------



## MOC

Atomina said:


> Hem? Errado, na serra da Estrela e na região de Viseu diz-se:
> 
> Viage
> Garage
> Está uma friage
> 
> etc...


 

E mais a norte também, o que não invalida que não se roubem vogais finais. Nesse caso as palavras perdem é a nasalização final.


----------



## Vanda

Atomina said:


> Hem? Errado, na serra da Estrela e na região de Viseu diz-se:
> 
> Viage
> Garage
> Está uma friage
> 
> etc...



Aha, agora sei de onde o pessoal daqui 'aprendeu' viage, friage, etc.


----------



## Guigo

Atomina said:


> Hem? Errado, na serra da Estrela e na região de Viseu diz-se:
> 
> Viage
> Garage
> Está uma friage
> 
> etc...


 
Uai sô, parece mineirês! 

O mineiro tem a famosa pergunta: "pó pô pó?".
Já o carioca é capaz de falar um frase inteira sem vogais: "ó u auê aí".

Numa linha mais séria, o Brasil guarda, especialmente, no nossos fundões, algumas expressões/palavras que eram comuns em Portugal, há 300, 400 anos, foram trazidas para cá e depois desapareceram da língua culta e quotidiana, em ambos os lados do Atlântico, tais como: pregunta, fremosura, questã, lá em riba, home. 

Há alguma provável influência do galego, aqui e acolá, como em vixe, oxente.


----------



## Denis555

Atomina said:


> Hem? Errado, na serra da Estrela e na região de Viseu diz-se:
> 
> Viage
> Garage
> Está uma friage
> 
> etc...


 
No Brasil também não é incomum falar assim! Eu acho que é a lei do menor esforço, daí contraímos: viagem-> viage'

Além dos diminuitivos em "im": bonitim, engraçadim, friozim.
Na verdade é uma contração de bonitinho -> bonitin' .



Guigo said:


> Já o carioca é capaz de falar um frase inteira sem vogais (consoantes) : "ó u auê aí". (=o' o auê aí -> olha só a confusão aí!) (um auê [gír.] = uma confusão, um tumulto)


Você quis dizer "consoantes".
Sem vogais é na famosa frase do tcheco: *Strč prst skrz krk!* 
Mais sobre esta frase na Wikipedia.


----------



## Guigo

Era pra sair "só com vogais". Que auê!!!


----------



## white_ray

angelina barbosa said:


> *pêro* (sul de Portugal) - maçã


--- 'Pêro golden' (maçã amarela) e 'starking' (maçã vermelha).
Essa é uma boa (e velha) discussão (pêra pequena ou variedade de maçã alongada e doce) porque eu so digo maçã. 

Lembrei-me de outas expressões com “pêro”:
- “levar um pêro”: levar um murro
- "ser/estar como um pêro": estar em boa saúde/forma

wr


----------



## white_ray

Lusitania said:


> No Algarve também se utiliza a expressão "*uai mãe*!" nos mesmos termos referidos aqui, também existe um Dicionário de Algarvio. Na maior parte dos casos são palavras inventadas mas muitos penso que vieram de Espanha.
> 
> *charola* - que significa tabuleiro em Espanha, no Algarve utiliza-se "foi de charola", já nem dizem o resto, quer dizer que se a pessoa de charola foi levado rapidamente para o hospital.
> 
> *pipi da tabela *- é um/a menino/a chique.
> 
> *tem avondo *- já chega
> 
> *está simpre - *tem pouco sal
> 
> *deu-lhe uma chincada* - a pessoa está em baixo de forma
> 
> *endereços *- adereços colocados numa pessoa.
> 
> *mordesadas - *dentadas
> 
> *angas* - ânsias
> 
> *destanhada *- desavergonhada
> 
> No Algarve também se comem as palavras como na Andaluzia. Ouvir as pessoas mais velhas a falar é muito engraçado. Se bem que umas legendas ajudavam.
> Entendo mais facilmente uma pessoa do Brasil do que muitas vezes a minha avó!


 
Caramba! De repente nem me sinto mais portuguesa... 
wr


----------



## anarosa

Olá pessoal
sou suiça e faz algum tempo que estou aprendendo português no meu tempo livre. Este é meu primeiríssimo thread e gostaria de saber dos foreiros paulistas quais são as expressões idiomáticas e gírias mais caraterísticas usadas no estado de São Paulo. Meu interesse tão específico vem do fato que a grande maioria dos brasileiros que conheço aqui na Suiça são paulistas. Geralmente não tenho nenhum problema para entendê-los, mas quando començam falar entre eles usando um monte de gírias é meio difícil para mim seguir a conversa, para não falar de participar na conversa.
Então espero receber esclarecimentos interessantes sobre a fala paulista (especialmente o dialeto paulistano).


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda aos fóruns, Anarosa.

Como seria uma imensa lista de expressões, tenho uma sugestão: aqui mesmo neste thread há muitas expressões usadas pelos paulistas, é só você identificar nos posts (on top) à direita de onde a pessoa é e descobrirá os paulistas! 

Vou achar alguns tópicos sobre o sotaque paulista e colocar os links aqui  para você.

Aqui vai um. 

E, by the way, seu português é muito bom!




> Atenção foreros! Vocês não vão discutir sotaques aqui neste tópico! Combinado?


----------



## mikely

Vou fazer minha contribuicao (pequena) depois de viver 3 anos em Manaus.
*Galera ou galeroso* e usada como um rapaz/es que nao sao boa gente. Diferente a como e usada em Sao Paulo.
*Negocio*, e o mesmo do trem, se usa para qualquer coisa (ex.ega esse negocio)


----------



## kriesel

Muito interessante o tópico. Agora, tenho uma dúvida, alguém sabe o que quer dizer "fazer a negra"? Uma conhecida de Aracaju soltou essa e depois acabei esquecendo de perguntar. Pelo contexto deduzi que é "fazer a revanche". Nunca ouvi ninguém do sul falando isso, imagino que seja uma expressão regional.


----------



## Guigo

kriesel said:


> Muito interessante o tópico. Agora, tenho uma dúvida, alguém sabe o que quer dizer "fazer a negra"? Uma conhecida de Aracaju soltou essa e depois acabei esquecendo de perguntar. Pelo contexto deduzi que é "fazer a revanche". Nunca ouvi ninguém do sul falando isso, imagino que seja uma expressão regional.


 
No Rio, ouvia muito, principalmente em decisões, no futebol, quando em uma _melhor de três_, havia a necessidade da 3a partida ou _*negra*_. Desconheço, entretanto, sua origem...

Em tempos de "politicamente correto", esta expressão anda meio sumida.


----------



## almufadado

No snooker usa-se muito fazer uma partida "à negra" no sentido de "à melhor de três".

Nos jogos de cartas também se usa, sendo a partida combinada com uma serie de "pentes" (marcação em espinha "Nós/Eles" marcando-se uma ou duas bolas na parte correspondente).


----------



## Guigo

almufadado said:


> No snooker usa-se muito fazer uma partida "à negra" no sentido de "à melhor de três".
> 
> Nos jogos de cartas também se usa, sendo a partida combinada com uma serie de "pentes" (marcação em espinha "Nós/Eles" marcando-se uma ou duas bolas na parte correspondente).


 
Aqui dizemos _*sinuca*_ (_snooker_).

No caso da marcação em espinha de peixe, só vi usada para o jogo de sueca. Aliás, se uma dupla, na sueca, aplica um 4 x 0 na outra dupla, dizemos ser uma "cara de gato".


----------



## NiceB

Adorei a ideia do vocabulario regional!
Contribuo com um pouco de Pernambuques:
ABABACADO: idiota, bobo
BABOSEIRA: sujeira
CABOCLO: sertanejo
DIADEMA: tiara (para cabelo)
EITA!: interjeiçao de surpresa
FANIQUITO:  desmaio
GAIA: traiçao
HOME:  homem
INGUIO: nausea
JEGUE:  pessoa mal vestida
LàBIA:  enganaçao
MANGAR: gozar de alguem
NEGO-BOM:  doce de banana com açucar queimado
OXE! OXENTE!: deriva de "oh, gente!" Exclamaçao de surpresa
PAMONHA:   tolo (sentido denotativo: comida de milho)
QUEIJO:  virgindade, portanto, "queijudo" : donzelo
RAFAMEIA: familia sem linhagem, gente sem educaçao
SABOEIRA:  lesbica
TAMBORETE: pessoa de baixa estatura
URUCUBACA: azar
VADIA: prostituta
XEXO: "dar o xexo": nao pagar


----------



## MOC

Pelo menos "lábia" e "mangar" não devem ser regionais, porque aqui também se usam com esse sentido.


----------



## almufadado

NiceB said:


> FANIQUITO:  desmaio
> HOME:  homem
> LàBIA:  enganaçao
> MANGAR: gozar de alguem
> VADIA: prostituta



Em Portugal diz-se

Fanico - desmaio
óme - Homem
Lábia - Ter lábia = saber convencer/enganar/ludribriar
Mangar - gozar com alguém
Vadia - Galdéria 
Mulher da vida -> prostituta


----------



## Denis555

Mais de pernambuquês (Permambuco). Algumas expressões que eu uso muito (sou de lá também) e tirei do Dicionário de Pernambuquês adaptando, dando exemplos e comentando. 
Apenas A-D:

ABESTALHADO - bobo, besta, pateta. Ex.: Eita mulher abestalhada!
ABILOLADO - (ver. abestalhado)
ALMA-SEBOSA - Pessoa que tem maldade na mente (ex: Ladrão). Ex.: Cuidado com esse cara que ele é alma-sebosa.
ALMA - Contração de alma-sebosa
ALPERCATA (ou ALPERGATA)- sandália de couro. Ex.: Colocou as suas alpergatas e foi embora.
AMOSTRADO - pessoa que gosta de aparecer, chamar a atenção. Ex.: Fabiana é muito amostrada.
E APOIS (= e apoi’) – é isso mesmo. Ex.: -Ele levou o dinheiro? - E apoi'!
ARENGAR - Implicar, discutir, brigar. Ex.: Para de erengar com a tua irmã!
ARRETADO(1) - muito bom, excelente, maravilhoso (ex: Eita dicionário arretado)
ARRETADO(2) - irritado, com raiva de algo ou alguém. Ex.: Ele 'tá arretado contigo.
AVALIE SÓ - interjeição equivalente a: imagine só, veja só. Ex.: Avalie só do que ele foi capaz!
AVEXADO - Apressado, afobado. Ex.: Num dá pra falar agora, tô avexado!


BADOQUE - Estilingue, atiradeira. Ex.: Foi caçar passarinho com um badoque
BAITOLA – Veado _ou_ viado, bicha. Ex.: Esse aí não me engana, é baitola!
BAQUE - queda. Ex.: Eita baque que a modelo levou na passarela!
BARROQUINHA - O mesmo que covinha (da bochecha)
BAITORÉ - baixinho e forte [como em inglês: stocky]
BICHINHO - Forma carinhosa de chamar alguem. ex: Ei bichinho, venha aqui
BIGU - carona [boleia pt-pt). Ex.: Vou ver s'eu pego um bigu pra voltar pra casa. [vou ver se + pres.= vou tentar + inf]
BIZU – dica. Ex.: O bizu é falar só o necessário.
‘BORA - Oi
‘BORA/S’IMBORA - significa vamos embora [isso me faz lembrar: IM – em. Ex.: Tô im casa = Estou em casa]
BOTAR GAIA - O mesmo que botar chifre. [Como NiceB já disse]
BRONCA - problema (ex: Durma com uma bronca dessas? !)
BUGIGANGA - Quinquilharia, objeto de pouco ou nenhum valor.
BULIR - mexer em algo ou com alguem. Ex.: Esse menino bole em tudo!
BULIÇOSO - aquele que gosta de mexer em tudo. Ex.: Deixa esse jarro aí, que tu vai' acabar quebrando ele, que menino buliçoso!


CABRA/CAB’A – homem. Ex.: Viu a loira que ele 'tava na festa, que caba de sorte!
CABRA BOM - (Ou caba bom ). Sujeito agradável, atencioso, educado, gentil.
CABRA DA PESTE - Homem forte, decidido. Referente a um homem ou menino de boa índole. Ex: Seu Chico ajuda a todos! Êta(=eita) cabra da peste!
CABRA RÚIN - (Ou caba rúin ). [Observem a mudança da acento tônico] Sujeito ruim, bandido, badernista, bagunceiro.
CABUETA - Variação de alcaguete, delator, dedo-duro.
CABUETAR - Variação de alcagüetar, delatar.
CABULOSO - que aperreia, nervoso, chato, peitica. Ex: Victor é cabuloso demais!
CAGADO - Emprega-se para dizer que uma pessoa tem sorte: Fulano num (=não) perde uma no dominó; ô bicho cagado!
CAGANDO E ANDANDO - que não está nem aí, não está preocupado. Ex: Arier 'tá cagando e andando.
CALOTEIRO - quem deve e não paga. (Ex: Micróbio me deve 100 reais, caloteiro da peste !)
CÃO CHUPANDO MANGA - o bom, o cara que sabe tudo, o tal, o “tampa de Crush”, o “supra sumo”. Ex.: Einstein era o cão chupando manga na Física!
CATITA – Camundongo. Ex.: Desde de ontem à noite quando armei a ratoeira, já matei 5 catitas!
CATUCAR – Cutucar, tocar, mexer. Ex.: Menino, para de catucar essa ferida senão vai piorar.
CHEGUEI(OU CHEGAY) - de corres berrantes, de gosto duvidoso. Ex.: Aquela saia da Maria é muito “cheguei”!
CHEIRO – beijo. Ex.: Vem cá, meu amor, me dá um cheiro.
CIRANDA - Dança típica do litoral pernambucano. Os participantes giram de mãos dadas, em círculo, com passo característico e cantam, repetindo um refrão, enquanto a cirandeira ou o cirandeiro canta versos memorizados de geração a geração, ou de improviso. Encontrada particularmente em locais como a “estrada de Paulista”, entre esta cidade e Olinda, e na Ilha de Itamaracá. [Já participei várias vezes!]
CRÉU (difícil do créu) - muito difícil (ex.: Eita negócio(=coisa) difícil do créu)


DA GOTA - quando alguma coisa ou alguém é muito legal. Ex: essa cerveja é da gota de boa!
DAR O LAVRA/DAR LAVRANDO - Sair de repente, sem deixar pistas. Sair repentinamente ou simplesmente ir embora.. Ex.: Já 'tá tarde, vou dar lavrando.
DE HOJE A OITO - de hoje a oito dias, inclusive (ex: -Você viaja hoje, Biu? -Não, Zé, de hoje a oito)
DÊ O LAVRA! - Saia em quanto é tempo!
DO TEMPO DO RONCA - Muito antigo, velho demais: Ex.: Esse carro é do tempo do ronca. Esses LP's que você tem aqui são do tempo do ronca! 
DOR DE VEADO - o mesmo que “dor desviada”; dor abdominal que dá geralmente em quem bebe muito líquido e vai fazer exercício logo depois.
Ex.: Vou ter que parar de correr, me deu uma dor de veado.


----------



## MOC

Bugiganga também se usa aqui. Dor de veado é dor de burro, parece?


----------



## almufadado

Denis555 said:


> Mais de pernambuquês (Permambuco). Algumas expressões que eu uso muito (sou de lá também) e tirei do Dicionário de Pernambuquês adaptando, dando exemplos e comentando.  Apenas A-D:



Vou separar as que há em Portugal ou que tenham também palavras curiosas: 

ABESTALHADO - bobo, besta, pateta. Ex.: Eita mulher abestalhada! 
-> Abrutalhado 

ALMA-SEBOSA - Pessoa que tem maldade na mente (ex: Ladrão). Ex.: ->Seboso - que não se lava - Porco sujo - Porcalhão 

ALPERCATA - sandália de couro. Ex.: Colocou as suas alpergatas de foi embora. 
-> idem. -> Do mesmo estilo: Soca /tamanco (com sola de madeira) / xanato 

AVALIE SÓ - interjeição equivalente a: imagine só, veja só. Ex.: Avalie só do que ele foi capaz! 
-> "Veja só !". O "Veje só !" do Brasil por vezes também aparece. 

BADOQUE - Estilingue, atiradeira. Ex.: Foi caçar passarinho com um badoque 
-> Fisga 

‘BORA/S’IMBORA - significa vamos embora [isso me faz lembrar: IM – em. Ex.: Tô im casa = Estou em casa] 
-> Idem 

BRONCA - problema (ex: Durma com uma bronca dessas? !) 
-> idem  

BUGIGANGA - Quinquilharia, objeto de pouco ou nenhum valor. 
-> Acho que esta inclui-se nas "importações" para Portugal. 

BULIR - mexer em algo ou com alguem. Ex.: Esse menino bole em tudo! 
-> Trabalhar ! "Hoje vou/tenho de ir bulir !" 

CAGADO - Emprega-se para dizer que uma pessoa tem sorte: Fulano num (=não) perde uma no dominó; ô bicho cagado! 
-> com medo, medroso 

CAGANDO E ANDANDO - que não está nem aí, não está preocupado. Ex: Arier 'tá cagando e andando. 
-> Por aqui em geral também estamos  

CALOTEIRO - quem deve e não paga. (Ex: Micróbio me deve 100 reais, caloteiro da peste !) 
-> de calote = burla, engano, ardil. Aqui é em geral do "Caloteiro do Diabo", 

CATITA – Camundongo. Ex.: Desde de ontem à noite quando armei a ratoeira, já matei 5 catitas! 
-> bonito(a), geitoso. Existe aqui um grupo de musica "Os Irmãos Catita". 

CIRANDA - Dança típica do litoral pernambucano. Os participantes giram de mãos dadas, em círculo, com passo característico e cantam, repetindo um refrão, enquanto a cirandeira ou o cirandeiro canta versos memorizados de geração a geração, ou de improviso. Encontrada particularmente em locais como a “estrada de Paulista”, entre esta cidade e Olinda, e na Ilha de Itamaracá. [Já participei várias vezes!] 
-> Directo de Portugal, em particular do Minho. Ó Ciranda, ó Cirandinha, vamos nós a cirandar. Ó Ciranda, ó Cirandinha, vamos nós a cirandar. http://alfarrabio.di.uminho.pt/cancioneiro/html/210.html -> significa rodar, andar de (em) roda  

CRÉU (difícil do créu) - muito difícil (ex.: Eita negócio(=coisa) difícil do créu) 
-> Escarecéu -> fazer escandalo, fazer barulho. 

DE HOJE A OITO - de hoje a oito dias, inclusive (ex: Você viaja hoje, Biu? Não, Zé, de hoje a oito) 
-> idem. Expressão comum em Portugal.


Algumas expressões de Portugal 

"No dia de São Nunca, à Tarde" -> Podes ficar à espera que não acontece. 

"Espera sentado" -> Vai com calma que vai demorar. 

"Quem espera sempre alcança" -> Tem paciência, aguarda. 

"- A gente podia ir hoje ! 
- *Agente é da policia *! - Diz o outro corrigindo". O "A gente" que devia ser "(Nós) Podiamos ir hoje". Agente da policia = Guarda, policial. 

"Fosca-se" -> substituto de "foda-se" (asneira) para exprimir, consoante o tom, ou alivio ou desagrado. 

Fisgar uma -> planear qualquer coisa. Verbo a partir de fisga (estilingue). 

Laréu- vadiar, "andar no laréu" andar na vadiagem. _Trás-os-M. _O mesmo que léu na expressão andar ao laréu. 

G_á_ldéria - vadia, que anda na "má vida". 

"Amargo como o fel" -> muito azedo, amargo, amaro. 

"Aquilo é o Diabo, não é homem". -> Má rês, diz-se de pessoa muito má. 

"Branco como a cal". -> Pálido. Ex.: "Ficou branco como a cal por causa do susto". 
"Burro como um tamanco" -> estupido. 

"Burro como uma porta" -> estupido. 

"Cair como um tordo" -> Cair redondo, alguém que foi enganado, ludibriado. 

"Chegar a brasa à sua sardinha" -> Defender os seus interesses​ 
"Levar a brasa à sua sardinha" -> No processo de Defender os seus interesses 

"Bêbado como um cacho" - > como um cacho de uvas. Muito bêbado, embriagado, ébrio. 

"Em cascos de rolhas" / "Onde o vento faz a curva" / "Onde Judas perdeu as botas." / "Santa cona (vagina) de assobios" -> lugar distante, muito longe 

"Querias era rabinho lavado com água de malvas" -> "Não querias mais nada !", quando além está a abusar da boa vontade/prestabilidade. 

"Tirar nabos da púcara." -> Pedir explicações, esclarecer um assunto 

"Ter o fogo no cú" / "Vais tirar o pai da forca?" -> estar sempre com pressa, ter pressa, diz-se de pessoa apressada. 

"Nem o pai morre, nem a gente almoça" -> (da literatura) nunca mais começa ou acaba, espera infindável para impacientes. 


"O velho do Restelo" -> dos Lusíadas, que falam mal de tudo, derrotistas, pessimistas. 

"Valores mais altos se alevantam" -> dos Lusíadas, ter outras prioridades, ter de ir para outro lado ser ter que dar desculpa. 

"Obras de Santa Engrácia" -> obras que nunca mais acabam. Da história, um igreja que demorou uns séculos a ser construída. 

"Não há pai para ele/ela/pessoa" - > Diz-se de pessoa que é muito bom no que faz. 

"Ir à fonte e voltar seco." -> quando algo corre mal. 

"Mau, mau Maria " -> interjeição para mostrar desagrado.


----------



## MOC

Apesar de haver algumas que não conheço, e outras que não sei se serão mesmo regionais ou nacionais, tem aí muitas interessantes que utilizo/ouço. Foi um bom apanhado de expressões populares.

A da água de malvas conheço com água de rosas.

"Podes esperar sentado" - para quando provavelmente nunca irá acontecer o que se está à espera.

Uma que me lembrei agora: "Ir a pisar ovos" - Quando se conduz muito devagar.


----------



## Denis555

O bom é ver que às vezes nós, ou melhor, a gente não tem exclusividade com a expressão. 


"Podes esperar sentado" - também é usado no Brasil.

"No dia de São Nunca, à Tarde" - idem

"Quem espera sempre alcança" - idem

"- A gente podia ir hoje ! 
- *Agente é da policia *! - Diz o outro corrigindo". O "A gente" que devia ser "(Nós) Podiamos ir hoje". Agente da policia = Guarda, policial. - idem

"Aquilo é o Diabo, não é homem". - idem

"Mau, mau Maria " - idem [talvez seria com "l": mal]


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

Uma coisa interessante que acontece muito aqui no Brasil, ao menos dentre as pessoas que usam muito a internet, é a transformação de verbos em inglês para uma versão aportuguesada. Alguns exemplos

Upar/Subir - to upload
Baixar - to download
Postar - to post (in a blog or forum)
Blogar - to post (in a blog)
Tuitar/Twittar - to post on or to use Twitter
Raquear/Hackear - to hack
Atachar - to attach (on an email)
Chatear - to chat (via msn, gtalk and similar softwares or chat rooms)
Lincar/Linkar - to link

No meio das artes gráficas, há casos semelhantes devido ao uso de softwares em inglês:

Cropar - to crop
Rafear - to make a sketch (rough)
Printar - to print


(Espero não ter fugido muito do assunto!)


----------



## Guigo

Aqui dizemos quando alguém é muito inquieto, apressado, voluntarioso, que o mesmo/a mesma tem _fogo no rabo_. Esta expressão torna-se algo chula, quando refere-se à uma moçoila, algo fogosa, com hormônios sexuais, muito ativos (pode referir-se a um rapazola, também).

_Puxar a brasa para sua sardinha_ - proteger seus interesses.


----------



## almufadado

Fabio Ciccone said:


> Uma coisa interessante que acontece muito aqui no Brasil, ao menos dentre as pessoas que usam muito a internet, é a transformação de verbos em inglês para uma versão aportuguesada. Alguns exemplos [...]



Em Portugal (os não incluidos são os mesmos):

Upar/Subir - to upload -> em geral usa-se o "upload", mas no geral é *"carregar", "enviar ficheiro"*
*
Ficheiro -> arquivo*

Baixar - to download -> Download está generalizado por causa da publicidade_, tipo assim_ "downloads ilimitados" mas só para quem ainda acredita no Pai Natal. O termo "microsoft approved" é *descarregar*.

Raquear/Hackear - to hack -> "Piratar"/"Pirata"/"Piratado" pois o Hacker não pegou. 

Atachar - to attach (on an email) -> *anexar*

Chatear - to chat (via msn, gtalk and similar softwares or chat rooms) -> *chatar,* verbadodirecto de "chat"

No meio das artes gráficas, há casos semelhantes devido ao uso de softwares em inglês:

Rafear - to make a sketch (rough) -> Fazer uma prova.

Printar - to print ->* imprimir* no geral, mas também já ouvi assim. Diz-se igualmente "-Faz ai o print disso ."


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> [...] Esta expressão torna-se algo chula, [...] hormônios sexuais,[...] rapazola, [...]



Puxando a brasa à nossa sardinha .... 

Chula -> Dança do folclore -> viver à conta/às custas de alguém é *"chular",* em geral de uma prostituta (chulo que chula) 
-> *chunga* - marginal

Hormonas sexuais -> hormônios sexuais   

Rapazola -> rapaz armado em bom, marialva


----------



## Audie

Macunaíma said:


> Cobrador é aquele cara que vem cobrando passagem ao longo dos assentos e nunca te dá troco porque diz que não tem e que você devia ter dinheiro trocado e tal, e trocador aquele que fica sentado nos ônibus urbanos recebendo as passagens quando os passageiros embarcam. Estes também vêm sendo substituídos em algumas cidades por leitoras magnéticas.



No Recife, só existe mesmo "*cobrador*", seja o que fica sentado perto da borboleta, seja o que que sai a cobrar os passageiros em seus assentos (nos ônibus opcionais).



Benvindo said:


> E as inevitáveis gírias escatológicas, alguém já se lembrou delas?
> [defecar:]
> - passar um fax (antigamente, um telegrama)
> - largar um barro
> - escorregar um moreno
> - botar o charuto no beiço
> - fazer o número 2 (acho que esta é universal)



Impagáveis a 3ª e a 4ª !!.   Não as conhecia.  Conta-se que no interior de Pernambuco, lá pelo início do séc XX, dizia-se também..........             :          "*dar de corpo*".  Não sei qual a origem da expressão.



nowar said:


> *paneleiro **(pt/pt)* - asneira. Homosexual



Também no Recife, no passado, era sinônimo de homossexual.

Hoje, parece-me que, apenas em Pernambuco, "*frango*" é, além do galo novinho, também sinônimo de *homossexual*.  Portanto,  alerto aos que chegam por aqui!  Chamar um homem de "frango" é chamá-lo de "gay".


----------



## Audie

Na lista regional pernambucana (ou recifense), acrescento:

*fatia parida* = rabanada
*laranja-cravo* = parece que há diferenças, mas é da família da mexerica, tangerina etc
*arrodear *= passar ao redor de, dar a volta


E, claro!, lembrei-me de uma bem atual:

*guia eleitoral* = horário eleitoral gratuito no rádio e na TV na época logo anterior à eleição


----------



## englishmania

_Frango _aqui é só a galinha e o que os guarda-redes "dão".
_fufa_ = lésbica 
_guarda-redes_ = goleiro
_totó/nabo_=palerma, parvo (que demonstra falta de habilidade, sensatez ou desembaraço)
_totó_= pedaço de cabelo que as meninas prendem, normalmente são dois totós
_altamente_ = (gíria juvenil) muito fixe/bom/divertido
_giraça/boazona _= mulher bonita/atraente
_queca_ = relação sexual
_queque_=bolinho
_queque_= patricinha /mauricinho.
_comboio_ = trem
_quarto de banho/casa de banho _= banheiro
_autoclismo _= descarga_
prego (no pão)_ = pão com bife/sanduíche de carne
_bica/cimbalino _= café (o 1.º diz-se em Lisboa, o 2.º no Porto); também se diz "café", claro
_equipa_ = time
_fato_ =terno, fantasia
_esquadra_ = delegacia
_vasqueiro_ = (penso que é mais no norte, "basqueiro"/"basqueiral") barulho
_Cair o Carmo e a Trindade _=desgraça, confusão
_Bater as botas/Ir desta pra melhor_ = morrer
_Queimar as pestanas _= estudar muito
_Não é pêra doce_ =não é fácil
_(és) 5 estrelas_ =pessoa bacana
_fazer pendant/pandam_ (?) = combinar (p ex, roupa)

Há muito mais, mas não quis entrar muito em pormenor sobre as especificidades/expressões nortenhas, lisboetas, etc.
Quando me lembrar de mais, volto cá.


----------



## almufadado

englishmania said:


> _Frango _aqui é só a galinha




Agora é que você "soltou a franga", cara ! ... até parece que aqui no "burgo" os frangos são "travecas" ... tu "fecha-me essa matraca" D) ... "pára de amandar bitates" ... "vê lá se tens tino" ... " vê lá se atinas ...

"A bem dizer", há frangos que "amocham" como as galinhas, e galinhas que são vendidas como frangos, mas até serem todos "frangas" ... "vai um cibinho"     ... pá !

Ah, e para o Carlos Cruz a juíza diz que ele foi aos "franganitos" a Elvas. O gajo "ficou quilhado", mas no fim ainda vai ser "a modos que" só vai ter que "se virar para o outro lado".  Ai quem me dera a mim uma off-shore ! 

Bem "mecos", já estou aqui "à gandaia", "sem fazer nérum", só "a ver as moscas pousar" vou mas é "dar de frosques", "pôr-me a mexer" que 'tou com fome "vou mas é" "encher a badum" que "tenho a barriga a dar horas". 

"tá-se !"


Tradução :

"soltar a franga" -> divertir-nos e por aqui "armar confusão"  

 aqui no  "burgo" -> cá na terra ... Portugal por ser pequeno

 "travecas" -> travestis, transsexuais

 "fecha-me essa matraca" -> chateados dizemos para o outro calar a boca 

"pára de amandar bitates" -> dizer coisas idiotas, dar sugestões pouco coerentes

"vê lá se tens tino" -> vê lá se tens juízo, vê lá se tens direcção definida 
" vê lá se atinas" -> dito em tom de desafio "porta-te bem, não entres nessa" 

"A bem dizer", -> a forma correcta de o dizer

"amocham" -> amochar -> na frase com o sentido de sujeitar-se ao acto sexual, em geral de ter calma, submeter-se

galinhas que  são vendidas como frangos -> no talho/açouge  os frangos são de facto as galinhas (a intenção da frase do Englishmania ! ) 

 "frangas" -> corruptela de frango/franga -> fêmeas

 "vai um cibinho" -> em especial no Norte é "um bocadinho", "um pedacinho"

"franganitos" -> rapazes jovens -> 
"franganitas" -> raparigas jovens

 "ficou quilhado"-> ficou preso, ficar lixado, ficou fodido/chateado
"estar quilhado" -> estar preso a qualquer problema

"ser entalado" -> ser tramado, ser lixado
"estar entalado" -> estar metido em trabalhos -> ter problemas de dificil solução

"a modos que" -> tipo assim -> de maneira que -> introdutório para explicar a frase anterior

"se virar para o outro lado" -> quando a dormir acordamos e voltamo-nos para o outro lado e voltamos a dormir -> não se vai importar com a situação -> não dar valor ao facto/fato

off-shore -> local onde os "trafulhas" põem o dinheiro para fugir aos impostos 

"trafulhas" -> trapaceiros -> pessoas que enganam 

 "mecos" -> pessoal, minha gente

"à gandaia", "sem fazer nérum", "só a ver as  moscas pousar" -> ociosidade, sem fazer nada de útil

"dar de frosques"  "pôr-me a mexer" -> ir-se embora 

 'tou -> estou

"vou mas É" -> (lido "vou mazéÉ") 

 "encher a badum" -> encher a barriga -> comer 

 "tenho a barriga a dar horas" -> sentir fome, movimentos e rúidos involuntários do estomago

"tá-se !" -> está-se bem !


PS : Englismania ... méne ... "tu 'tás comigo, tás com deus ! ...  "na buinha, méne !" ...  Meu, só "táva a entrar contigo", tás a ver !, "Fica fino"  ...   

"táva a entrar contigo" -> estáva só a meter-me contigo-> estar no gozo com uma pessoa sem más intenções


----------



## englishmania

almufadado said:


> PS : Englismania ... méne ... "tu 'tás comigo, tás com deus ! ...  "na buinha, méne !" ...  Meu, só "táva a entrar contigo", tás a ver !, "Fica fino"  ...



"Na boa" (não há problema). O colega almufadado é muito divertido, mas, a menos que eu tenha "ido à faca"  (feito uma operação) sem "dar por ela" (reparar), ainda sou uma mulher.

"Deu o berro" = estragou-se, deixou de funcionar
"pifou" = idem
"a dar com um pau" = em grande quantidade
"...e já é um pau!" = ...e já é uma sorte
"à espera de D. Sebastião" = à espera de um milagre, de algo que não vem
"estar de esperanças" = estar grávida
"tudo bem, pá?", "então, meu?" = "tudo bem, cara?"
"ovelha ronhosa"(apesar de incorrectamente se dizer "ranhosa") = ovelha negra, diferente do grupo (depreciativo)
"inquérito"/"votação" = enquete
"meter a pata na poça" = fazer asneira
"mais velha/o que a Sé de Braga" = muito velho
"[algo] [ficar] para as calendas (gregas)" = algo que nunca se vai realizar


----------



## almufadado

englishmania said:


> "Na boa" (não há problema). O colega almufadado é muito divertido, mas, a menos que eu tenha "ido à faca"  (feito uma operação) sem "dar por ela" (reparar), ainda sou uma mulher.



Então é caso para dizer que em vez de meter o pé,  "meti a pata na poça" (errei)  !   "Se tivesse um buraco onde me enfiar ... " (estar com vergonha) enfiava-me nele !

Ainda bem que você não é daquelas pessoas que começa logo a "trepar pelas paredes" (ficar chateada) senão "a coisa podia dar para o torto" (havia problemas por causa disso) !

Bem já que "pus os pés pelas mãos" (fazer uma confusão com algo), o melhor "é sair de fininho" (acabar rapidamente), "fazer a trouxa e zarpar" (pegar nas minhas coisas e ir embora) e "ala moço, que se faz tarde !" (ao iniciar a saída).

Se desculpas fossem rosas
Oferecia-te um bouquet !
Há exercícios de prosas 
Que às vezes é o que se vê !


----------



## Valentina Valens

ronanpoirier said:


> Algumas do Rio Grande Do Sul:
> 
> Aipim - Mandioca
> Bergamota - Tangerina
> Bolita - Bola De Gude
> Tchê (interj.) - Serve para finalizar qualquer frase
> Bah (interj.) - Serve para transmitir qualquer tipo de sentimento... ai depende da intonação usada
> Parada - Ponto De Ônibus



Fazendo coro ao Gauchêssssss.....: 

Tchê - Tbm serve pra se referi a alguma pessoa, como vocativo. ( creio que os argentinos tbm tem essa mania.)
Lomba - É ladeira, viu, gente.
Deitar o cabelo - É ir embora, zarpar ( = a Vazar, no RJ.)
Dar uma banda - É dar uma volta
Baia - Casa, lugar onde se mora. Ex.: Pinta lá na baia amanhã! Vai ter um Churras! ( Aparece lá em casa. Vai ter um churrasco!).
Piá - Guri, Garoto
Pila / Conto - Dinheiro. ( Esse casaco me custou 40 pila/ 40 conto).
Atucanar - Incomodar ( Não me atucana, tchê!!!)

Conforme eu vou lembrando, eu vou ir escrevendo.....
Abs,


----------



## Nonstar

Tem uma palavra que eu acredito ser do caipirês e perguntar se vocês a conhecem, é *pinchar*. Pelo que eu saiba quer dizer jogar. "Muleque, para de pinchar pedra!"
E outra que eu usava durante o carnaval, que era *xiringa*. Era uma garrafinha, de 600ml, eu acho, que a gente enchia com água para jogar nos outros, com espírito de carnaval, é lógico. 
Por favor, me digam se as (ou)viram por aí.


----------



## Vanda

Eu, não. Deve ser muito regional pra eu não ter nem ideia. E a danada da palavra vem do espanhol, me diz o ''titio'' Aurélio (pinchar).


----------



## Nonstar

Mas consta como 'jogar' mesmo, Vanda? Verifiquei no WR e tem, mas com acepções diferentes. Meu pai que usava essa! Fora outra que só ouvi dele: 'campear'.
"Que que tá campeando aí?" (procurando).


----------



## Vanda

Campear é ''normal'' nas gerais.

Bem, voltando ao pinchar, uma das definições foi como o seu exemplo:



> Atirar com ímpeto; lançar com força; arremessar, apinchar
> Pinchar (2): _Malvado, pinchou uma pedra no animalzinho._


----------



## Nonstar

Aí sim! Brigadim!


----------



## englishmania

Valentina Valens said:


> Deitar o cabelo - É ir embora, zarpar ( = a Vazar, no RJ.)
> Pila / Conto - Dinheiro. ( Esse casaco me custou 40 pila/ 40 conto).


 
 "Vou _bazar_" (gíria juvenil) = vou embora  (não confundir com bazar= estabelecimento comercial)
"Pila" = pénis
"Põe-te a pau" = toma atenção
"pisgar-se" = fugir, ir embora
 "A dar com um pau" = grande quantidade (Aqui há _posts_ a dar com um pau)
"pirar" = enlouquecer
 "Mudar a água às azeitonas" :X = urinar (homens)
"ficar para tia" = não casar, ficar solteira
 "baixa a bolinha" = modera o teu comportamento (desrespeituoso), acalma-te
"com uma perna às costas" = com facilidade (Faço isso com uma perna às costas)
"em cima do joelho" = de forma descuidada (Fizeste o trabalho em cima do joelho)




almufadado said:


> Magar - gozar com alguém


Acho que em Portugal a palavra é a mesma que no Brasil: mangar.


----------



## Nonstar

"A dar com um pau" = grande quantidade (Aqui há posts a dar com um pau) 
"pirar" = enlouquecer  (pirar o cabeção)
"ficar para tia" = não casar, ficar solteira 
"baixa a bolinha" = modera o teu comportamento (desrespeituoso), acalma-te  (baixa a boa!)
"com uma perna às costas" = com facilidade (Faço isso com uma perna às costas)  (com um pé nas costas)
"em cima do joelho" = de forma descuidada (Fizeste o trabalho em cima do joelho)  (fizeste nas coxas!) (foi feito nas coxas)


----------



## Audie

Nonstar said:


> E outra que eu usava durante o carnaval, que era *xiringa*. Era uma garrafinha, de 600ml, eu acho, que a gente enchia com água para jogar nos outros, com espírito de carnaval, é lógico.
> Por favor, me digam se as (ou)viram por aí.



Já ouvi muito por aqui (Pernambuco) o verbo _xiringar_, com esse mesmo significado que você dá.  Desde criança sempre fiz uma associação com _"seringar_".  E parece que, segundo o Houaiss, eu posso ter razão.


----------



## Nonstar

Audierunt said:


> Já ouvi muito por aqui (Pernambuco) o verbo _xiringar_, com esse mesmo significado que você dá.  Desde criança sempre fiz uma associação com _"seringar_".  E parece que, segundo o Houaiss, eu posso ter razão.


Putzgrila! Sabia que tinha em algum lugar!!!  
Abraço!


----------



## djlaranja

Audierunt said:


> Já ouvi muito por aqui (Pernambuco) o verbo _xiringar_, com esse mesmo significado que você dá. Desde criança sempre fiz uma associação com _"seringar_". E parece que, segundo o Houaiss, eu posso ter razão.


 
Concordo com Audierunt.
Cansei de ouvir a expressão e também sempre associei a _seringar_.

Abraços,

DL


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Audierunt said:


> Já ouvi muito por aqui (Pernambuco) o verbo _xiringar_, com esse mesmo significado que você dá.  Desde criança sempre fiz uma associação com _"seringar_".  E parece que, segundo o Houaiss, eu posso ter razão.



Por aqui, eu conhecia o termo, pela descrição dada, como "lança perfume". Era algo como uma garrafa de plástico com uma tampa com um furinho no meio e quando se apertava a garrafa espirrava-se água no pessoal fantasiado (ou não) durante o carnaval.


----------



## gothic

*Aí cê bebe leite!* (MG) = _Expressão usada para se direcionar a quem se meteu em encrenca._

*Tólo! / Ranco!* _(usados por um bom tempo em minha cidade [Maripá de Minas - MG] e algumas cidades vizinhas e depois caíram em desuso)_ = _Usado para responder à uma pergunta maliciosa (Exemplo: Em buraco de paca tatu caminha dentro?) de maneira curta e grossa._

*Fragar* _(Usado raramente aqui na região)_ = Dar uma olhada. Em forma de pergunta pode significar também "_Entende?_"_ (Fraga?)_.

*Homenzinho chato, ele! *_(Já ouví diversas vezes aqui na região da zona da mata mineira, não sei se ainda é usado)_ = Pode significar literalmente um homem chato e também alguém com habilidades tão apuradas em algo que chegam a incomodar.


----------



## djlaranja

NiceB said:


> Adorei a ideia do vocabulario regional!
> Contribuo com um pouco de Pernambuques:
> ABABACADO: idiota, bobo
> XEXO: "dar o xexo": nao pagar


 
Dessas duas, tenho a dizer:

_Ababacado_ também é dito _Atabacado _com o mesmo sentido.

_Xexo_ é uma corruptela de _Seixo_, pedra muito lisa e arredondada. A origem de _dar o seixo_ ou _passar o seixo_ está em vender algo e, ao entregar, embalado, o comerciante desonesto, o meliante, o golpista entregava à vítima, devidamente embaladas pedras de seixo. 

O comprador recebia, pensando tratar-se da mercadoria paga, mas quando abria a embalagem via que tinha _levado seixo_. 

O mau pagador é então chamado _seixeiro_ por aqui. Ou, como todos conhecem, _xexeiro_.


----------



## PTlusitano

Boas.




Por fim gostaria de elaborar uma lista de algumas (as que me lembro agora) palavras Brasileiras que soariam estranho em Portugal e pedir-vos para fazer o mesmo em relação a palavras Portuguesas no Brasil.

-Academia - Ginásio

-Bunda - Rabo

-Galera - Gente

-Cara - Não sei bem como traduzir coisas como "E aí cara", "Como vai o cara?". Não consigo encontrar um equivalente Português.

-Moleque - Rapaz/rapariga

-Trem - Comboio

-Ônibus- Autocarro

-Zagueiro -Defesa

-Meia - Médio

-Prefeitura - Câmara

-Time -Clube

-Planejar e liberar - Gostava de perceber o que vos levou a deixar de usar planear e libertar respectivamente.



Cumprimentos.


----------



## Insanitos

Você tá certo, moradores da favela, com menos acesso a educação realmente possuí um português pior aqui também.

*-Academia - Ginásio*
Se com "Academia - Ginásio" você se refere ao local onde pessoas malham e fazem exercícios, o mais comum aqui é: Academia

*-Bunda - Rabo*
Rabo é considerado uma palavra meio feia aqui, mas de vez enquando algum fanfarrão a usa, porém o mais comum é: Bunda
*
-Galera - Gente*
Utilizamos as duas palavras, mas aqui no Rio de janeiro, eu reparei que "Galera" é mais utilizado por homens, enquanto "Gente" é mais utilizado por mulheres, por exemplo: "Opa, e aí galera!"(homem) - "Oi gente!"(mulher)

Claro que, você não vai ser considerado gay ou afeminado se utilizar a palavra "Gente", claro que não né... isso é tão óbvio que eu nem deveria mencionar, mas pra evitar que nego venha falar besteira sobre os exemplos que coloquei acima, melhor explicar.
*
-Cara -* 
Cara é cara né, tanto aí quanto aqui. "E aí cara" - "Coé cara, beleza?" mais ou menos assim que utilizamos por aqui.

*-Moleque - Rapaz/rapariga*
Moleque e Rapaz são bastante utilizados, mas aqui no Rio de janeiro, o mais comum deve ser: Moleque
Inclusive temos até abreviação para isso, "Coé lek, beleza?"... Lek = Mulek ou Molek = Moleque

Contudo, acho que moradores de outros estados do Brasil falam rapariga, tenho um amigo no Msn que é de Minas gerais e fala rapariga, mas aqui no Rio de janeiro nunca é falado.

*-Trem - Comboio*
Com certeza o mais comum aqui é: Trêm

*-Ônibus- Autocarro*
Com certeza o mais comum aqui é: Ônibus

*-Zagueiro -Defesa*
Hm, utilizamos ambas as palavras, só que frequentemente nos referimos a defesa como um todo, enquanto zagueiro apenas como 1 defensor.
Exemplos: "A defesa do Flamengo está horrível hoje" - "O zagueiro junior está com dificuldade de acompanhar o ataque do time adversário"

*-Meia - Médio*
Hm, também utilizamos ambas as palavras, só que quando nos referimos a futebol, um jogador de meio de campo, falamos com mais frequência: Meia
*
-Prefeitura - Câmara*
Também utilizamos ambas, por exemplo: "A prefeitura do Rio está adotando medidas de combate ao tráfico" - "A câmara dos deputados se reuniu hoje para discutir o plano ideal"
é só exemplos, utilizamos ambas conforme o assunto do momento.
*
-Time -Clube*
Também utilizamos ambas, mas quando conversamos entre amigos, em um papo informal, o mais comum é: Time
em um papo mais técnico e formal, falamos: Clube
*
-Planejar e liberar*
Não entendi muito bem o que quer saber dessas palavras, são duas palavras diferentes. Não tem muito o que dizer, "Planejar" é quando estamos planejando algo, e "Liberar" é mais utilizado para quando queremos liberar alguma coisa ou alguém. Digo no dia-a-dia né, em conversas normais e comuns por aqui. Desculpa, mas não me veio à cabeça nenhum outro exemplo para falar essas duas.

"Como é que te chamas?" - "Tens quantos anos?" - "Onde é que moras?"
Não é considerado ofensivo falar dessa maneira por aqui, só é um pouco diferente.

Quero deixar claro 2 coisas... Primeiro, é que tudo isso varia de acordo com o assunto, da pessoa que está falando e da parte do Brasil que ela é. Segunda coisa, o que eu citei são maneiras locais de falar, não é o que está certo ou errado! Por favor, não criem brigas sobre uma coisa tão tosca assim. 

Espero que tenha te ajudado de alguma maneira! Grande abraço!


----------



## Bahiano

Olá gente,

minha esposa (baiana) está tentando tirar a carteira aqui na Alemanha. Para facilitar, ela quis fazer a prova teórica em português e assim, para se preparar, comprou as folhas portuguesas. Só que elas existem somente em português europeu e minha baianinha estava realmente com problemas de entendê-las.
No final das contas, ela fez a prova em alemão  e ... PASSOU! 

Há duas coisas - pelo menos as que me lembro - que fizeram a maior confusão:

viatura (PT) = Qualquer veículo para transporte de pessoas ou de coisas.
viatura (BR) = Carro da polícia.

peão (PT) - pedestre (BR) = Pessoa que anda a pé.

Um abraço, Ba_*h*_iano


----------



## Istriano

Bahiano said:


> Olá gente,
> 
> minha esposa (baiana) está tentando tirar a carteira aqui na Alemanha. Para facilitar, ela quis fazer a prova teórica em português e assim, para se preparar, comprou as folhas portuguesas. Só que elas existem somente em português europeu e minha baianinha estava realmente com problemas de entendê-las.
> No final das contas, ela fez a prova em alemão  e ... PASSOU!
> 
> Há duas coisas - pelo menos as que me lembro - que fizeram a maior confusão:
> 
> viatura (PT) = Qualquer veículo para transporte de pessoas ou de coisas.
> viatura (BR) = Carro da polícia.
> 
> peão (PT) - pedestre (BR) = Pessoa que anda a pé.
> 
> Um abraço, Ba_*h*_iano



também:
*pedágio* (português brasileiro) ou *portagem* (português europeu) 
*(caixa de) câmbio* (português brasileiro) ou *caixa de velocidades* (português europeu) 
Embreagem (português brasileiro) ou Embraiagem (português europeu) 
*marcha à ré* (português brasileiro) ou * marcha atrás *(português europeu)
*freio* (português brasileiro)ou *travão* (português europeu)


----------



## Vanda

catálogo de diferenças
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=723460&highlight=em+portugues


Os outros posts foram transferidos para esta discussão:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=439327&page=2


----------



## gbasfora

Oi,

Aí vai uma contribuição para esse futuro glossário.Acredito que vá ser muito útil ano que vem duranta a copa. Outras expressões serão sempre benvindas 

Hey mister !................................ Psiu, ei seu zé
What the hell is that ?...................Quidiabéisso ?
Harry up......................................Avia homi !
Take it easy.................................Se avexe não
Don't be stupid.............................Larga de sê jumento
Let's go fellows............................Rambora negada
No thanks...................................Carece não
Very far away..............................lá na casa ducarai
Very good...................................Danado de bom
This way.....................................Purali
More or less.................................Marromeno
Get out of the way........................Ó u mei,sai du mei
That's cooll...................................arretado de bom/bom pa cacete
I give up......................................Peço penico
Wait for me..................................Perainda
Son of a bitch...............................Fidumaégua
Come to me baby..........................ande mia fia


----------

